# What's on your wrist



## darby11

Been quiet around here for a little while, show your Bremont!


----------



## CaptLeslie

Supermarine for me this week! Cheers Jimb-)


----------



## Noodlefish

Late to the party - as usual.

Been wearing this recently - reminds me of diving last year in Indonesia.


#WOMW 18.10.13 Bremont Supermarine 500 by Noodlefish, on Flickr


----------



## TheRegulator

Have my U2 on this week


----------



## G-F

I've been wearing my Felix SE for the last two weeks. I've added a actual serving Felix for added drama.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Bremont U2
Just got it yesterday


----------



## darby11

nice. welcome back. I too prefer the U2 to the MBII as I felt the mb was a little busy with the triangle and shock symbol. the U2 is clean and basically the same look. I choose blue as I was going for some color and I like the combo with nubuck strap.


----------



## heuerolexomega

darby11 said:


> nice. welcome back. I too prefer the U2 to the MBII as I felt the mb was a little busy with the triangle and shock symbol. the U2 is clean and basically the same look. I choose blue as I was going for some color and I like the combo with nubuck strap.


Thanks|>
Yes, when I got the MBII I think it was all about the orange barrel, and yes is nice but like you said to many numbers on the dial. I started also looking at the blue dial as well, but it all goes back to why are you buying the watch? My reason besides that I like it of course, is that I needed a rugged watch that I could strap on without worries. Kind of "go to war with Nato strap". I also saw the DLC version with black leather strap but too nice for the intentions of this purchase. So when I saw this Combo I just said to myself "This is it", you just know it when you find what you are looking for. And to top it off the AD gave a great deal with the price and he gave me 3 straps: 1 leather 2 natos. 
I couldn't resist 
Cheers!


----------



## heuerolexomega

I found this pic online, I guess there was a limited edition version of the U2 once upon a time








I just notice that barrel with the DLC version is hard to notice, on stainless steel you can't miss it.


----------



## CaptLeslie

Here's some more MB love! Flying into San Jose this morning! Cheers Jim.


----------



## heuerolexomega

I think the black Nato looks better


----------



## Noodlefish

#womw 29.10.13 by Noodlefish, on Flickr


----------



## Nishant




----------



## gasspasser

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Aquavit

Vintage leather:


----------



## leicashot

Well here we have a S500 with S2000 lumen second hand. Was this a customization or special request? Did you have to pay for this?



Aquavit said:


> Vintage leather:


----------



## Aquavit

leicashot said:


> Well here we have a S500 with S2000 lumen second hand. Was this a customization or special request? Did you have to pay for this?


Well spotted!

I bought this piece pre-owned from a fellow enthusiast on another UK based forum. He had the "customisation" done by Bremont at their factory in Henley on Thames, I'm not sure if it was done pre-delivery to him or modified after the purchase. My understanding is that Bremont would have charged for this.

Makes it kinda unique though!


----------



## leicashot

Well thats very lucky for you. A really nice addition which is the only downside of the standard S500.



Aquavit said:


> Well spotted!
> 
> I bought this piece pre-owned from a fellow enthusiast on another UK based forum. He had the "customisation" done by Bremont at their factory in Henley on Thames, I'm not sure if it was done pre-delivery to him or modified after the purchase. My understanding is that Bremont would have charged for this.
> 
> Makes it kinda unique though!


----------



## col

What a wonderful image of the full plane shadow and the brocken spectre, one of the best I have seen.


----------



## boybuster

About to go to work somewhere in the Middle East.


----------



## Noodlefish

boybuster said:


> About to go to work somewhere in the Middle East.


Very cool. Don't see many of those around.

:thumbup:

Thanks for posting!


----------



## dosei




----------



## darby11

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich-L

Have had this S2000 for a few days. Most accurate watch I have owned! 0 seconds lost in two days, seriously! Just a gorgeous piece! Can't wait to get the half links from Bremont to size the bracelet correctly. On rubber until then! Cheers all, happy weekend.


----------



## darby11

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


really like this one


----------



## heb

Not a Bremont today, or for the last 3+ weeks.

h


----------



## Hoppyjr

Solo today


----------



## Horoticus

Solo-37


----------



## dragoon218

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gmsmith

Not a current picture, but I've been wearing this one today...


----------



## darby11

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vipereaper30

Man, those U-2s on nubuck are awesome!!










Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## WatchOutChicago

This is my baby! Those MBIIs are gorgeous and seem quite rugged. I think my next Bremont will be a blue U2 on the blue rubber Temple Island strap.


----------



## vipereaper30

Go Seahawks!!!










Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## MFB71

Bremont ALT1-C on light brown vintage strap
[/URL]


----------



## gmsmith

My Norton on Nubuck on my way to pick up Bremont #3










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11

gmsmith said:


> My Norton on Nubuck on my way to pick up Bremont #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there a watch, nubuck doesn't work on? It's my favorite.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

MFB71 said:


> Bremont ALT1-C on light brown vintage strap
> [/URL]


Love the light vintage!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmsmith

MFB71 said:


> Bremont ALT1-C on light brown vintage strap
> [/URL]


Love this! Great combo and beautiful!


----------



## ashtennisguru

Another Light Vintage here, this time on the gorgeous BC-S2...


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Brand new MBII purchased today. Snagged a Temple Island strap with it...I'm in love...


----------



## gmsmith

Awesome! Isn't that strap amazingly comfortable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MFB71

White Solo for me


----------



## rockmastermike

Experimenting with the Micah Canvas


----------



## Jwalker9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vipereaper30

Globemaster this week! 









Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11

rockmastermike said:


> Experimenting with the Micah Canvas


Dynamite with that strap

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gmsmith

Latest addition...


----------



## darby11

gmsmith said:


> Latest addition...
> 
> View attachment 1383090


Congrats - for me it was either the U2 blue or keep my MB2 orange. Went with the U2 as only had room for one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gmsmith

darby11 said:


> Congrats - for me it was either the U2 blue or keep my MB2 orange. Went with the U2 as only had room for one.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Both are excellent...I own a Blue U2 as well. If I had to choose between one, I would probably go with the Blue U2 on Nubuck.


----------



## darby11

gmsmith said:


> Both are excellent...I own a Blue U2 as well. If I had to choose between one, I would probably go with the Blue U2 on Nubuck.


Agreed










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

on the way to church this morning


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## MrGone




----------



## Jaqesq

Recent addition and first Bremont for me...thanks to Rob at Topper for the assist.


----------



## darby11

Jaqesq said:


> Recent addition and first Bremont for me...thanks to Rob at Topper for the assist.
> 
> View attachment 1390290


Love it - congrats

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaqesq

darby11 said:


> Love it - congrats
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, you actually get partial credit for leading me to the blue version of the U2 with your posted pics. Hope this doesn't become a slippery slope;-)


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## rockmastermike

Solo at U10 soccer/football practice. Go Blazers!


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## jimyritz

Just in...


----------



## gmsmith

julywest said:


>


Where did you get that strap? Love it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MFB71

White Solo on light brown vintage strap


----------



## rockmastermike

3 items I have at all times: my wedding ring, a watch and my iphone


----------



## rockmastermike

Cold practice on the U10 pitch tonight


----------



## Jaqesq

Making sure it stays above -40 degrees C...


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## CaptLeslie

New HAMBLEDEN strap for my MBI , very comfy! Cheers Jim b-)


----------



## sjbroadhead

Alt1 WT


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## vipereaper30

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptLeslie

A couple of P-51's and a couple of MB's at Luke days this weekend! Cheers Jim :-!


----------



## martin_blank

MFB71 said:


> White Solo on light brown vintage strap


Love this watch!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericfeuer

After wearing this on my GSD Dark Green strap for over a month, i finally went back to the bracelet, feels like a whole new watch again...I love how great this works on both strap and OEM bracelet..


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## john.w.starr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

SOLO today


----------



## MFB71

Solo for me too.


----------



## rockmastermike

Dynamic, living, breathing blue dial that is a 1000 different shades, hues, tones and expressions


----------



## codewheeney

A shot of my Codebreaker with the re-built bombe machine (the back of it) from a few weeks ago, when I was able to visit Bletchley Park. What a fantastic place!


----------



## rockmastermike

Speaking to HS seniors today for Career Day. My part is on resumes and interviews.....my patience will be #testedbeyondendurance


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## codewheeney

New fancy dress for my ALT1-Z










from DaLuca straps, great to deal with.

Jim


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## geezerbutler

MBII with the new Bremont catalogue that I picked up from my local AD today. Was enquiring about MBIII - AD says July/August...


----------



## darby11

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2mWingspan

New yesterday...


----------



## rockmastermike

Congratulations, that is a marvelous watch!



2mWingspan said:


> New yesterday...


----------



## Kid_A

this is fair beast --- no compromise allowed)


2mWingspan said:


> New yesterday...


----------



## MFB71

MBII for me


[/URL]


----------



## sjbroadhead




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## WatchOutChicago

I just snagged this baby from my AD today  I was between an 8500 PO (already had one and sold it) and this. I put it on and it's so unique that I just couldn't take it off. Glad to be back in the Bremont family and I plan on keeping this forever, although I tend to say that a lot...


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## CaptLeslie

Joined the Blue club today with an ALT1-P! Cheers Jim b-)


----------



## vipereaper30

I'm smitten with this one...









Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11

vipereaper30 said:


> I'm smitten with this one...
> 
> View attachment 1457128
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


Me too, nice one

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

CaptLeslie said:


> Joined the Blue club today with an ALT1-P! Cheers Jim b-)


Congratulations, Jim - this is stunning


----------



## rockmastermike

vipereaper30 said:


> I'm smitten with this one...
> 
> View attachment 1457128
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


Incredible squadron watch! do you fly the U2?


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Jwalker9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## heuerolexomega

New strap !


----------



## CaptLeslie

The green canvas strap looks awesome! It is one of my favorite combos! Cheers Jim


----------



## darby11

heuerolexomega said:


> New strap !
> 
> View attachment 1460297
> 
> 
> View attachment 1460298
> 
> 
> View attachment 1460299


You look ready for better weather! Nice pickup

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

CaptLeslie said:


> The green canvas strap looks awesome! It is one of my favorite combos! Cheers Jim





darby11 said:


> You look ready for better weather! Nice pickup
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks mates ! This Green strap has became my favorite combo.


----------



## CaptLeslie

Happy Easter to all my Bremont friends! Cheers Jim


----------



## MFB71

Solo (cream) on a battered brown vintage strap....


----------



## MFB71

Bremont Solo with cream markers.
One of the simplest dial designs but really nice. 
[/URL]
[/URL]
[/URL]


[/URL]


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## geezerbutler

MBII/GN on a cheapo rubber strap today:


----------



## SDD

rockmastermike said:


> SOLO today


Love that strap - where did you get it?


----------



## rockmastermike

SDD said:


> Love that strap - where did you get it?


Thank you, SDD - this is a Hirsch Liberty strap.


----------



## 4counters

White Solo on bracelet:


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockmastermike

switch to NATO


----------



## Watchstudent

rockmastermike said:


> switch to NATO


I like that a lot, well done sir


----------



## rockmastermike

Watchstudent said:


> I like that a lot, well done sir


TYVM


----------



## rockmastermike

Lots of bad weather in the SE last night - hope everyone is okay this morning


----------



## CaptLeslie

My new ALT1-P and our new Scimitar winglets today in San Diego! On time and saving fuel! Cheers Jim  Blue


----------



## Kid_A

wow, a kind of magic....



CaptLeslie said:


> My new ALT1-P and our new Scimitar winglets today in San Diego! On time and saving fuel! Cheers Jim  Blue


----------



## Kid_A

perfect piece....



rockmastermike said:


> Lots of bad weather in the SE last night - hope everyone is okay this morning


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## turbohobbit

My U2/SS on a Temple Island strap adorning my chosen method of commuter transport.


----------



## MFB71

Supermarine 500 for me.


----------



## dukerules




----------



## Noodlefish

New one for me: the S2 SE



M


----------



## codewheeney

Got (another) new strap for the ALT1-Z, this one black leather with red stitching. Me likey!


----------



## Jwalker9

S500 on the bracelet for a change. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noodlefish

A new one. Not many of these about...



The Special Edition S2 by Bremont for ATG Vintage Watches by Noodlefish, on Flickr


----------



## MFB71

Solo on a cheap mesh bracelet


----------



## RICH61703

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MFB71

SM500 for me ...although now changed to the ALT1-C


----------



## CaptLeslie

Cruising down the 101 loop in north Phoenix with White Solo! Cheers Jimb-)


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Noodlefish

About to take this across the pond to Seattle and Chi-town! Looking forward to visiting the Pacific Northwest (my first trip up there). Hopefully will get to see the Boeing facility too...

The Bremont S2 SE x ATG Vintage Watches by Noodlefish, on Flickr


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## TomK

Today - my MBII (orange) with my new leather strap with orange stitching from Bremont.


----------



## Rich-L

*S2000 meets younger sibling....*

Picked up an S500 here to go with the older sibling S2000. Yahoo!


----------



## dickylewis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dickylewis

Sea king limited edition: 1 of 180. Carries Sea King ASaC registration XV 714


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

*Re: S2000 meets younger sibling....*

great twins. the white dial maybe even nicer for me)


Rich-L said:


> Picked up an S500 here to go with the older sibling S2000. Yahoo!
> 
> View attachment 1503696


----------



## rockmastermike

*Re: S2000 meets younger sibling....*

Temporarily traded the ALT1-C Cream dial for the ALT1-P Pilot chrono. 
We will swap back at the GTG in a few weeks in South Carolina.


----------



## Rich-L

*Re: S2000 meets younger sibling....*

I picked the twin - fraternal, obviously - as it was so different from the older twin/sibling!  The white dial is nice, and kind of absent in my collection, so pretty damn cool....

*Kid_A, great album!!!!*



Kid_A said:


> great twins. the white dial maybe even nicer for me)


----------



## rockmastermike

*Re: S2000 meets younger sibling....*


----------



## geezerbutler

*Re: S2000 meets younger sibling....*

MBII/GN on Brady Straps sailcloth strap:


----------



## rockmastermike

*Re: S2000 meets younger sibling....*


----------



## rockmastermike

*Re: S2000 meets younger sibling....*


----------



## rockmastermike

*Re: S2000 meets younger sibling....*

"Feels like lightning ruinning throug my veins everytime I look at you...."


----------



## rockmastermike

*Re: S2000 meets younger sibling....*


----------



## john.w.starr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Afterwork switch to the black Supermarine on NATO


----------



## dannorama

4 day biz trip
1 watch for the job
bremont alt-wt/bl
on teenage grandpa painted leather strap









me and my watch, chillin' on the plane.


----------



## CaptLeslie

Father's Day Nubuck strap on my Solo today! Cheers Jim :-!


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## dannorama

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## CaptLeslie

Going red, white and blue this 4th of Jul weekend! Cheers Jim b-)


----------



## piper82

Alt1-P for me. Has quickly become my daily wear because it's just great, goes with everything and is built like a tank.


Watches (8) by ct8282, on Flickr


Watches (4) by ct8282, on Flickr


Watches by ct8282, on Flickr


----------



## rockmastermike

Beautiful shots and a great watch.



piper82 said:


> Alt1-P for me. Has quickly become my daily wear because it's just great, goes with everything and is built like a tank.
> 
> 
> Watches (8) by ct8282, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Watches (4) by ct8282, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Watches by ct8282, on Flickr


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Watchstudent

Think this is the most beautiful dial Bremont have produced



rockmastermike said:


>


----------



## admixer

Absolutely in LOVE with this brand.


----------



## CaptLeslie

Put my new Bremont Crazy Horse Nato strap on my ALT1-P today! I really like this combo! Cheers Jim b-)







.







.


----------



## antw1

MB II is in the shop...


----------



## dannorama

Bremont alt1-wt/BL on teenage grandpa etsy strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vipereaper30

WT this weekend.










Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Holy thread revival! This is just too good to let die...










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## alexmil

My first Post, just picked this up last week. Can't stop looking at it...


----------



## GregBe

Glad to see this thread bumped. I also just picked up my first Bremont last week. I really hope this young watch company continues to be successful. Such good quality and unique pieces.

My ALT1-C Anthracite on OEM gray leather.


----------



## sjbroadhead

vipereaper30 said:


> WT this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


Love this strap. Where's it from please?


----------



## vipereaper30

Two-piece Zulu strap probably from an eBay seller. Can't remember the seller's name though, sorry.


----------



## JFingers

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## BC321

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRegulator

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## vipereaper30

^^^ Wow!


----------



## JFingers

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## BC321

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jraul7

Well, my wife just returned to work after her maternity leave. Now daddy will take a couple of weeks off to care of the little baby.

Vacation (well, sort of) means out with the bracelets, in with the straps/natos:


----------



## mike a




----------



## Jraul7

The weekend is coming!


----------



## vipereaper30

Back to work with the Dragon Lady.


----------



## JFingers

vipereaper30 said:


> Back to work with the Dragon Lady.


Dude, it looks freaking awesome!










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## marcusjchid

Finally my first Bremont, I was hoping to get a Victory but that didn't work out, first day on, looking good so far.


----------



## CaptLeslie

Aviation sure has changed in the last 100 years!  Cheers Jim







.


----------



## CaptLeslie

Haven't worn my SUPERMARINE in a while so I dusted her off an put her on a 1960 vintage JB Champion band for just the fun of it! Cheers Jim .


----------



## BC321

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jraul7




----------



## Kid_A

lovely piece....



Jraul7 said:


>


----------



## vipereaper30




----------



## rayraythemack

Just picked this beauty. My first Bremont.


----------



## geezerbutler

MBII today:


----------



## vipereaper30




----------



## vipereaper30

New strap...


----------



## CaptLeslie

The Kingsman and I prefer our watches Tested Beyound Endurance and made by Bremont! Cheers Jim :-d.


----------



## jlars

Just got this!


----------



## BC321

P51 for me today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vipereaper30




----------



## leblauski

I added a new strap to my Boeing 247! Jury is out on the looks. Comfort-wise, it's great!


----------



## KAW




----------



## Zkin

guess what...


----------



## Zkin

KAW said:


>


I love Descent...


----------



## CaptLeslie

Boeing Model 1 today at home in a B737-700! Cheers Jimb-).


----------



## KAW

Zkin said:


> I love Descent...


Me too! 

I wouldn't normally wear it with a long-sleeve shirt as you can see it barely squeezes under the cuff but it's only recently come back from a warranty repair so I need to make up for lost time (excuse the pun).


----------



## Zkin

the elementary level


----------



## CaptLeslie

How about White overload! Mt Hood in the background climbing out of Portland! Cheers Jim .


----------



## TimeIzMoney

Today


----------



## Zkin




----------



## geezerbutler

MBII/GN


----------



## BC321

Terra Nova









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Mondaine today


----------



## glacierjb

Happy Easter guys!


----------



## CaptLeslie

glacierjb said:


> Happy Easter guys!


I liked the way your MB111 looks on that brown strap so I dug out my brown vintage strap and made the switch! I really like the way it looks! Cheers Jim.


----------



## glacierjb

CaptLeslie said:


> I liked the way your MB111 looks on that brown strap so I dug out my brown vintage strap and made the switch! I really like the way it looks! Cheers Jim.


Thanks Jim! I think the bronze aluminium and brown leather complement each other quite well.

Your vintage strap and MBIII combo looks exceptional!


----------



## Zkin

I accepted the offer from an international intelligent agency..............


----------



## BC321

Rocking the P51 on a Drew strap today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1watchaholic




----------



## geezerbutler

MBII/GN today:


----------



## gmsmith

Little orange to spice up the day...


----------



## Zkin




----------



## CaptLeslie

Back to Blue this weekend with my ALT1P! Cheers Jim.


----------



## watchimus

U2 black DLC with canvas strap 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Blackhawk7117

This is my new acquisition



Sent from my KFAPWA using Tapatalk


----------



## geezerbutler

A slightly damp MBII/GN....always seems to be raining when I wear this!


----------



## vipereaper30

DL on Drew canvas.


----------



## TimeIzMoney

Boeing


----------



## superkick10a

My new acquisition Supermarine S500 on a sunday summer morning


----------



## JFingers

Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## JFingers

Two U-2s. I like mine better.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## BC321

Beautiful end to Sunday....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321

Enjoy the day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zkin




----------



## huntsvillehorologist

Pretty sure this is my first post on WUS. After months of lurking and researching I picked up an ALT1-WT this Saturday. Got it on a bracelet and picked up an extra calf strap.








Edit: Second post on WUS.


----------



## rockmastermike

stewphill said:


> Pretty sure this is my first post on WUS. After months of lurking and researching I picked up an ALT1-WT this Saturday. Got it on a bracelet and picked up an extra calf strap.
> View attachment 5185858
> 
> 
> Edit: Second post on WUS.


1) Beautiful Watch
2) WDE!


----------



## huntsvillehorologist

Threw my new World Timer on a 22 mm Maratac NATO for the Labor Day weekend at the in-law's lake house. Not a great pic but to anyone on the fence out there this is a fantastic watch.


----------



## CaptLeslie

Wearing the Wrighr Flyer on Alligator strap this weekend! Cheers Jim. :-!


----------



## JFingers

CaptLeslie said:


> Wearing the Wrighr Flyer on Alligator strap this weekend! Cheers Jim. :-!


Well done, Captain!


----------



## nweash

First Bremont.


----------



## Zkin




----------



## rchaas

My first Bremont. MB3


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CaptLeslie

Great looking MB111! I have enjoyed mine a lot and it is my go to work watch! Since I have numerous Bremont black straps with white stitching , I decided to take a trip on the wild side and colored the thread on one strap to match the Bronze Barrel color! All it takes is a steady hand, patience, and a gold fine point craft ink pen! Here she is! Cheers Jim :-!







.


----------



## jrpippen

Here is mine, pinnacle of the collection at the moment. Love it!


----------



## BC321

Alt1-C on Micah strap today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g1zm0e

Bremont Codebreaker today!


----------



## CaptLeslie

Took my Wright Flyer out for her second first flight this weekend! Cheers Jim :-!


----------



## vipereaper30

Tried the Rolex GMT for a month or so but am so happy to have this back on my wrist! Love the GMT but there's no comparison.


----------



## 1watchaholic




----------



## Scholes

Great shot!


----------



## geezerbutler




----------



## vipereaper30




----------



## BC321

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptLeslie

I've been in a Blue/White/Red state of mind! Cheers Jim. |>


----------



## TheRegulator

Needed an appropriate watch








to visit the boutique


----------



## vipereaper30




----------



## vipereaper30




----------



## Piloto

These are really starting to grow on me. I just discovered the brand. Nice shots guys.


----------



## CaptLeslie

Going Solo this week! I am having a lot of fun with this red strap! :-d .


----------



## watchfanatic100

Very nice indeed great for my wrist but not for my wallet if I want to add 1 or more of these babies to my collection lol


----------



## vipereaper30




----------



## Rasta602

love the white dial on that beautiful piece.


----------



## watchcollectio

Smart choice ! very nice watch ! a Bremont must have indeed


----------



## CaptLeslie

MB111 vintage style waiting in line at LGA this morning! o|


----------



## BC321

Rocking the Alt1-C.... My first ever Bremont I bought about 5 yrs ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## good4nothing




----------



## GoBuffs11

vipereaper30 said:


> Tried the Rolex GMT for a month or so but am so happy to have this back on my wrist! Love the GMT but there's no comparison.


Is this a squadron specific watch? Looks awesome.


----------



## vipereaper30

GoBuffs11 said:


> Is this a squadron specific watch? Looks awesome.


Yes it was designed and made for the 60th anniversary of the U-2 Dragon Lady. 
Thank you, it is far and away my favorite of all of my Bremonts, or any of my watches for that matter! And it is my only watch that gets constant inquiries/compliments on the wrist.


----------



## BC321

Love the Dragon Lady! This one from yesterday. My favorite of all my watches.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321

Alt1tude SE










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vipereaper30




----------



## jakec

BC321 said:


> Love the Dragon Lady! This one from yesterday. My favorite of all my watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that P-51. My local AD has a zt/51 on order due to arrive with the April release.I do plan on stopping in!


----------



## good4nothing




----------



## Daswann

U2


----------



## catman911

S500


----------



## BC321

Cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

BC321 said:


> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect strap color for that dial.


----------



## Axelay2003

Wearing my crocs, relaxing with my 1-year old, and wearing my newest acquisition. Good things come to those who wait. I always wanted this particular model and it was perfect timing.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## champagne_james




----------



## erikclabaugh

Just got this one in today...


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11




----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Bremont MBII Topper Edition


----------



## toomann




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Working.










Blue skies, y'all! 
-only Jake


----------



## vipereaper30




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucebobby

a stealthy (?) trip to the men's room at the community pool.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gafi

Nice 

Sent from my SM-G920F


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuckermania

G-shock cockpit flyback today... but my first Bremont is ENROUTE!


----------



## TigerDore

Congrats and I think you are going to love it. Bremont is just unique and they make a fantastic watch. Fit and finish are superb in every respect.



zuckermania said:


> G-shock cockpit flyback today... but my first Bremont is ENROUTE!


----------



## geezerbutler




----------



## 07summits

Went Kingsman DLC today to be stealthy around the office


----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## vintage76




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverDanni

one of the 2 bremonts in my collection


----------



## corn18

This arrived this week:


----------



## NineBolts




----------



## DiverDanni

Goodlooking watch. Whats the badge?


----------



## DiverDanni

BREMONT LIMITED EDITION RNCD 1


----------



## JFingers

DiverDanni said:


> Goodlooking watch. Whats the badge?


US Navy Test Pilot School


----------



## catman911

S500 close to its natural habitat 


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## avslyke

Great shot of the Triptik case, and such a unique dial. Great photo!



CaptLeslie said:


> Supermarine for me this week! Cheers Jimb-)


----------



## Conrad121212




----------



## corn18




----------



## Illyria

champagne_james said:


>


This watch is my favorite Bremont. You have a great sense of style too.


----------



## huntsvillehorologist

Trusty ALT1-WT on a khaki NATO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

Not sure this strap isn't better than stock


----------



## PravusJSB

My new Bremont


----------



## Rhino301




----------



## troyr1




----------



## samanator

Rhino301 said:


> View attachment 11084794


That looks great on your wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GUTuna

First Bremont!


----------



## troyr1

GUTuna said:


> First Bremont!
> 
> View attachment 11629954


Looks great! I love mine.

Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrpippen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1

North Sea today...


----------



## GoBuffs11

PravusJSB said:


> My new Bremont


Love the panda-ish dial!


----------



## Zelig

U2 Blue with the matching strap for some tone on tone goodness


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Mchurch52

Here's a shot of my B-52 ALT1-Z.


----------



## jackP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackP

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Mchurch52 said:


> Here's a shot of my B-52 ALT1-Z.
> View attachment 12469327


Love this one


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

The last 24hrs with my MBII .....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRVNRCH

Getting mine a little sun and fresh air. I think life is a little better on two wheels...


----------



## kunemoriva




----------



## taffetawhitegsr




----------



## Bmickdewey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heuerolexomega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunemoriva

Solo case back


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## weiserone




----------



## Betterthere

Y


----------



## D4MO

Typhoon Force MBIII


----------



## cold_beer839




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Summit339

1918ss :-!


----------



## coogan

Boeing 247 on a NATO!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto

enjoying this lovely new to me ALT1-ZT/51. looks right at home on a sand-coloured kobold oem strap imho


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lrienaeds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lrienaeds

Dressed up for Memorial Day and (ironically) worn to see "Solo".









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisNLwatchfreak

My beloved Bremont Alt 1-C a classic in my opinion.


----------



## TK-421

Last friday getting ready to take my wife's car to get an oil change was my first day wearing this watch. I was trying to sell it brand new, but to no avail. So I decided to wear it. Have to say, I quite like it.


----------



## rewind




----------



## digikam

lrienaeds said:


> Dressed up for Memorial Day and (ironically) worn to see "Solo".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good match up with strap


----------



## FCharles




----------



## Pedronev85

Finally got this beaut back... S301BK 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric_M




----------



## Pedronev85

Can't get enough of this piece!!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric_M

Really liking the smaller size of the 300. As much as a like my Bremont, I don't wear it all that often because of the size


----------



## Steppy




----------



## ataripower

This one all week

2018-07-18 17.06.38 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## 1165dvd

My recently arrived MBII. Sunset in Sea Isle City, NJ.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## FCharles

_*Jaguar MKII*_


----------



## Wooden_spoon

1165dvd said:


> My recently arrived MBII. Sunset in Sea Isle City, NJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Looks good on NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackP

Smokin' a cigar with this guy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## codewheeney

Picture from a couple of days ago, my ALT1-Z, back from service, on the strap from a Codebreaker.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus

U2 - just back from a full service - looks like new - beats like new !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## julio13

My MBIII


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weiserone




----------



## Independent George




----------



## T800mys




----------



## Wooden_spoon

Morning commute









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## codewheeney

What's on your tree?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Independent George




----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Been saving for a while, loved the seamaster, fell in love with the bremont solo and then the s301, the s300 was like a cross between the seamaster and the s301 with the blue dial and ceramic bezel, the case is beautiful and the watch just sits on my wrist perfectly.

For my 21st I kept browsing online, forums, Instagram shots and dealers on the high street. I was looking at the solo 37 in white from jurawatches at ~£2100 but saw this at a great price in the sale at goldsmith's (sale price not online) and pounced on it.

This is my first high end watch and first bremont and I'm already considering spending my omega funds on another bremont!









Sent from my SM-N9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Independent George

It was getting a little negative in here, so I'll try to jump-start some pictures

This was once my least worn watch, and I was sure that I would sell it. It's now my second most worn watch, and I have worn this everyday this week. Funny how that works.

Sorry for the pic. I am at work, and I am trying to get something up quickly.


----------



## 1165dvd

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Been saving for a while, loved the seamaster, fell in love with the bremont solo and then the s301, the s300 was like a cross between the seamaster and the s301 with the blue dial and ceramic bezel, the case is beautiful and the watch just sits on my wrist perfectly.
> 
> For my 21st I kept browsing online, forums, Instagram shots and dealers on the high street. I was looking at the solo 37 in white from jurawatches at ~£2100 but saw this at a great price in the sale at goldsmith's (sale price not online) and pounced on it.
> 
> This is my first high end watch and first bremont and I'm already considering spending my omega funds on another bremont!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9600 using Tapatalk


Who doesn't love a blue dive watch? That'll wear well on the blue rubber, or a tan two-stitch leather strap. Enjoy it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wooden_spoon

Recent pic on holiday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrsaleh

S500 bl


----------



## Wooden_spoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ataripower

2019-02-08 15.03.45 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## Maddog1970

Winter camp seemed like a good choice for today.....


----------



## Wooden_spoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Honeymoon continues....


----------



## DaleEArnold

*Re: What's on your wrist..BREMONT spends some time*


----------



## carlhaluss

My first Bremont, Supermarine S301:



Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Horoticus

carlhaluss said:


> My first Bremont, Supermarine S301


Congrats Carl! Please feel free to drop in some more of your outstanding pics. :-!


----------



## FSU92grad

My new baby!


----------



## Maddog1970

Had sports hernia surgery Tuesday, so am liad up for a couple of weeks.....started out with some quartz, as am not exactly mobile, but have been flitting between a few others today..... bowing model 1 currently, as I can time myself to the mailbox and back! Usain Bolt has nothing to fear right now!


----------



## Maddog1970

Had sports hernia surgery Tuesday, so am laid up for a couple of weeks.....started out with some quartz, as am not exactly mobile, but have been flitting between a few others today..... Boeing model 1 currently, as I can time myself to the mailbox and back! Usain Bolt has nothing to fear right now!

View attachment 13944163


----------



## Gerry.GEG

*New to me.*

Made a nice trade last week for this.

Gerry.GEG


----------



## Helo




----------



## Maddog1970

This again.....


----------



## Helo




----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto

love the complications


----------



## sjsoon

Bremonts - MBII vs U-2/51-JET


----------



## franco60

Received today. DH-88 LE.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wooden_spoon

Mb3 in Vietnam









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmcharles

On my wrist today and every day since the fall of '17!


----------



## Horoticus

jmcharles said:


> On my wrist today and every day since the fall of '17!


Nice first post (and watch)...welcome!


----------



## Helo




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Helo




----------



## ataripower

IMG_20190410_144706 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## wkw

My one and only Bremont










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennkez

ataripower said:


> IMG_20190410_144706 by ataripower, on Flickr


Beautiful watch you got there


----------



## J Fix

Arrived in the mail yesterday. Over the moon!


----------



## bpax

J Fix said:


> Arrived in the mail yesterday. Over the moon!


Congrats! That one is definitely on my want list. Love it.


----------



## J Fix

Thanks! I’ve been drooling over it since last year. My first watch with DLC. Got a great price, so I jumped on it.


----------



## sjsoon

J Fix said:


> Arrived in the mail yesterday. Over the moon!


Love the DLC. Mine says hi!


----------



## Helo

Afternoon Flight


----------



## av8tor86




----------



## koolpep

My latest addition....

MBIII/BZ on Hodinkee leather strap....


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpax




----------



## bpax




----------



## Zelig

Playing the blues










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoganB

Impressive looking watch 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

On a Bremont NATO for the weekend.....


----------



## watchimus

Long time favorite ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

MBII on ToxicNato









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Airlyss

b'oris said:


> On a Bremont NATO for the weekend.....
> 
> View attachment 14770597


Classy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris




----------



## watchimus

U2 - back on my wrist after a full service - looking and running like brand new.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickvarnadoe

My first, definitely a keeper for me. Totally impressed with the detail. Thanks to evanisrushin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J Fix

Bremont Jet


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris




----------



## b'oris

Just settling in for Ireland v Scotland and Bremont now being the official timekeepers for England Rugby, it seems appropriate









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikPayton

Brand new acquisition. Originally liked the ALT1-C/CR online better but after seeing it in person against the detail of the Jaguar MKII, I had to go with the NKII. Detail and brilliance of the watch was much more impressive. The skeleton back and the automative movement are beautiful.


----------



## b'oris




----------



## Delirious

Mainly I have been wearing this today:









The H-4 Hercules.

Cheers,
Delirious.


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Coming to the end of week 5 in 'Lockdown'......it's a Bremont day for a change










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

This week it's Breitling for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus

Upgraded Erika's MN strap. Superb fit/Great Comfort.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxy7




----------



## galaxy7




----------



## CMSgt Bo

Your Bremont FRED just triggered my PTSD.

Welcome to the community!


----------



## bounce

Still enjoying this.


----------



## Ryanonarcher

Beautiful submarine!



bounce said:


> View attachment 15212747
> Still enjoying this.


----------



## Dr4

That is the one that I want. Love that the "world time" is not the standard cities. If you ever consider selling it...


----------



## Dr4

Am rocking this one...


----------



## wkw

My one and only










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

Dr4 said:


> Am rocking this one...
> View attachment 15225847


Bee ooot ifull👍


----------



## bounce




----------



## Delirious

My new ALT1-P2 Jet on it's first outing for sushi. I just love this watch as a casual weekend wearer.


----------



## Rolexoman

My weekly wear for this week


----------



## bounce

Had my GMT on today, but going back to my S500 tonight.


----------



## koolpep

It's Bremont day today...


----------



## bounce

Going with this all morning. May swap to a Speedy later.


----------



## koolpep

Two Bremonts


----------



## koolpep

Two Bremonts


----------



## carlhaluss

BROADSWORD


----------



## carlhaluss

BREMONT Broadsword, Armed Forces Collection, Her Majesty's Armed Forces on this lovely Saturday









I met a British gentleman yesterday, at the local Bremont AD, who had this ROYAL MARINES II, an exclusive Military Edtion of the Broadsword, available to be bought by past and presently serving Royal Marines only. He noticed my watch, then smiled and said "Nice watch!" I asked him about his, then he took it off and showed me. It features the Royal Marine colours on the subdial at 6 o'clock, a subdued "ROYAL MARINES" at 12 o'clock and the corps' crest engraved on a closed caseback. I wish I had a picture of the case back.

The regular model, like mine, has a subdued "HMAF" (Her Majesty's Armed Forces), and "LONDON" on the subdial at 6 o'clock.



An honor to meet this gentleman, and somehow made the watch I have feel even more special!

Have a great weekend!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## bounce

A fantastic looking special watch & a great little story of your visit to the AD, wear it in good health.


----------



## carlhaluss

Guess I am starting to get repetitive. Bremont Broadsword again:









Hope you are all having a great weekend.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## othertbone

Freckle


----------



## Horoticus

carlhaluss said:


> Guess I am starting to get repetitive. Bremont Broadsword again:
> Hope you are all having a great weekend.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Always a pleasure, Carl. Thank you!


----------



## Turpinr




----------



## Turpinr




----------



## bounce




----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> View attachment 15358164
> View attachment 15358165


Beautiful pics 

Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

Come on guys its a bit slow on here at the moment, lets see what you have on this weekend.


----------



## Turpinr

Aye, here's my new S300 which has been on my wrist all week


----------



## Dom216




----------



## carlhaluss

Starting the week with my Broadsword. One of my favorite features is the small seconds, and what first attracted me to the model. Although I didn't realize it at the time, I believe it is the only non-chronograph Bremont model with the small seconds.


----------



## Modavader

MBII Orange on Isofrane Strap


----------



## Delirious

carlhaluss said:


> Starting the week with my Broadsword. One of my favorite features is the small seconds, and what first attracted me to the model. Although I didn't realize it at the time, I believe it is the only non-chronograph Bremont model with the small seconds.
> View attachment 15367376


Not so. Think the Wright Flyer and H-4 Hercules. Both have the small seconds dial but at 9 o'clock not 6. Cool looking Broadsword though. I do like it.

Cheers,
Delirious.


----------



## carlhaluss

Delirious said:


> Not so. Think the Wright Flyer and H-4 Hercules. Both have the small seconds dial but at 9 o'clock not 6. Cool looking Broadsword though. I do like it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Delirious.


Oh, you are correct. I forgot about the Hercules. I didn't know about the Wright flyer, though. Thanks for the info!


----------



## carlhaluss

Broadsword


----------



## carlhaluss

Bremont Broadsword in evening (yesterday) light.


----------



## Turpinr

My Bremont S300, which is proving to be the mutts nuts.


----------



## Turpinr

Oh no 😯 the bezel looks a bit grubby.


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Oh no 😯 the bezel looks a bit grubby.


You should be ashamed, its only a couple of weeks old.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> You should be ashamed, its only a couple of weeks old.


I was 
I got the magnifiers on to make sure

Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

Can't take it off.


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Turpinr

S300 and Staffie.


----------



## jhdscript

A *Seiko Samurai Blue Lagoon* for me today


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> S300 and Staffie.
> View attachment 15381737


Looks like it could be time for a nice long walk.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Looks like it could be time for a nice long walk.


Hahaha yeah, even though it's bleak out.
I've blamed the muck on my Bremont's bezel on the inside of a Barbour jacket


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Hahaha yeah, even though it's bleak out.
> I've blamed the muck on my Bremont's bezel on the inside of a Barbour jacket


That would do it, that wax gets everywhere.

Luckily us southern softies don't need anything thicker than a windcheater.


----------



## bounce

Sorry about the dust on the glass.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> That would do it, that wax gets everywhere.
> 
> Luckily us southern softies don't need anything thicker than a windcheater.


It's warm up here but not much sign of the sun this week unlike down south where it looks glorious 

Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

It is certainly very hot & sunny down here this week, 35c here at the moment😓.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> It is certainly very hot & sunny down here this week, 35c here at the moment.


95% humidity  the sweat rolls off in big gloops at the first sign of exertion.
I have to cover my dogs head and my nose with factor 50 too 
I had my Aquaracer on yesterday which has a lovely blue dial but the Bremont's blue is simply stunning.

Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

Yes, this is really when you need a pool in the back garden!! I would have one, but I am not allowed.
You are right the Aquaracer is a very nice blue, I recently parted company with the black 500m version, also nice.
A few years back I did have the blue model 500m, but not for too long as a Seamaster Chrono came my way for a very good price.
As you said though the the Bremont blue is really stunning.
.


----------



## Turpinr

S300 and our dog's paddling pool.His pool is ideal for cooling your feet


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> S300 and our dog's paddling pool.His pool is ideal for cooling your feet
> View attachment 15388411


Thats sounds like a very good idea, I need to get another dog.  
The watch looks stunning by the way.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Thats sounds like a very good idea, I need to get another dog.
> The watch looks stunning by the way.


Thanks👍
Our boy is a very important family member and enjoys his walks which obviously helps us.
He also enjoys country pub beer gardens which is a coincidence


----------



## bounce

That is a great coincidence.


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bounce

MJM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Very nice MB.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Turpinr

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh yes that's a beaut.


----------



## wkw

Turpinr said:


> Oh yes that's a beaut.


Thanks Turpinr.

Initially I was going for the beige dial as I love the vintage theme. However, I think this dial color looks better with bracelet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

wkw said:


> Thanks Turpinr.
> 
> Initially I was going for the beige dial as I love the vintage theme. However, I think this dial color looks better with bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, it does work so well with that beautiful bracelet!


----------



## carlhaluss

Bremont Broadsword on funky Swami Leather Strap from Micah at Vintager Watch Straps. Loved this strap soon as I saw it:

"Swami is one of the toughest looking but most comfortable straps here. It's rich dark green leather has a roughed up finish that adds a ton of character, yet it remains smooth and supple when worn. It accentuates your beautiful watches with a rugged look and somehow only adds to their style."

I have to agree with Micah's description!









Happy Friday and great weekend to you all!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## bounce

carlhaluss said:


> Bremont Broadsword on funky Swami Leather Strap from Micah at Vintager Watch Straps. Loved this strap soon as I saw it:
> 
> "Swami is one of the toughest looking but most comfortable straps here. It's rich dark green leather has a roughed up finish that adds a ton of character, yet it remains smooth and supple when worn. It accentuates your beautiful watches with a rugged look and somehow only adds to their style."
> 
> I have to agree with Micah's description!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday and great weekend to you all!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


I wasn't sure at first glance, but now I have looked at the pictures properly it really suits the watch & as you said it gives it a rugged look, enjoy.


----------



## Turpinr

Oh no my keeper is twisted.
Bugger 😁


----------



## bounce

I think we can forgive that considering the rest of the picture is spot on.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> I think we can forgive that considering the rest of the picture is spot on.


Thanks.
How's it going today, beer garden weather and a nice blue sunburst dial 😎??


----------



## carlhaluss

Saturday's choice: Bremont Argonaut on Sea Monster Shark Leather Strap by Micah of Vintager Straps:





Have a great weekend!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Thanks.
> How's it going today, beer garden weather and a nice blue sunburst dial 😎??


Very gloomy down south, not that I mind as I have been running new pipe work in my bathroom.
Minus the Bremont of course, an old Accurist for that task. 😀


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Very gloomy down south, not that I mind as I have been running new pipe work in my bathroom.
> Minus the Bremont of course, an old Accurist for that task. 😀


It was boiling all day yesterday oop here but raining now.
I always take watches off and never wore one to work because I worked on CNC lathes.


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> It was boiling all day yesterday oop here but raining now.
> I always take watches off and never wore one to work because I worked on CNC lathes.


Ah an Engineer like myself . 
I wear my Bremont to work & change into a Seiko Diver if I do anything that may damage it, the same at home with the Accurist.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Ah an Engineer like myself .
> I wear my Bremont to work & change into a Seiko Diver if I do anything that may damage it, the same at home with the Accurist.


What sort of engineering do you do ?
The last place I worked at is finishing half of the shop floor


----------



## bounce

I am a senior mechanical technician at a large paper manufacturer, I have been there over 40 years & served my apprenticeship there, wow how time flies.


----------



## carlhaluss

Bremont Broadsword


----------



## bounce

carlhaluss said:


> Bremont Broadsword


That really is a nice looking watch.


----------



## bounce

A late evening snap of the Supermarine.


----------



## MJM

My dad on the right. 1958 serving in the Royal Army.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> I am a senior mechanical technician at a large paper manufacturer, I have been there over 40 years & served my apprenticeship there, wow how time flies.


😯40 years man and boy eh ??
I've still got my training and write up books in the attic  yeah it does go by quickly.
I can still remember starting at the training centre on the 20th August 1974, craft apprentice intake, I was about an hour early.


----------



## carlhaluss

Bright new shoes for the Broadsword!


----------



## bounce

Bright, but stunning. Where do you keep finding them.


----------



## Zeroedout

I've been posting this one way too much in the Public Forum lately, so I figured I'd bring today's pics over to the Bremont side of the party.

Absolutely lovin' the Solo 43 and it's different shades of white....


----------



## carlhaluss

bounce said:


> Bright, but stunning. Where do you keep finding them.


Thank you! This one is an OEM Bremont leather strap. I ended up buying a Watch Strap Kit, which includes 3 straps. This kit has the light red, light blue and a black Temple Island Rubber strap. It saves considerable money over buying the straps separately, as long as you can find a kit that has 3 straps you know you will use! Some of the kits are all 22mm straps, and some are all 20mm straps, so it is not that easy to find 3 you really like. It actually cost me less than if I had ordered 3 bespoke straps from independent manufacturers.


----------



## carlhaluss

Zeroedout said:


> I've been posting this one way too much in the Public Forum lately, so I figured I'd bring today's pics over to the Bremont side of the party.
> 
> Absolutely lovin' the Solo 43 and it's different shades of white....
> View attachment 15404788
> View attachment 15404791
> View attachment 15404794
> View attachment 15404795
> View attachment 15404796
> View attachment 15404797




Those pics are stunning. They really give me a new and different appreciation of that white dial!


----------



## carlhaluss

Bremont Argonaut on OEM Light Blue leather strap:


----------



## bounce

carlhaluss said:


> Thank you! This one is an OEM Bremont leather strap. I ended up buying a Watch Strap Kit, which includes 3 straps. This kit has the light red, light blue and a black Temple Island Rubber strap. It saves considerable money over buying the straps separately, as long as you can find a kit that has 3 straps you know you will use! Some of the kits are all 22mm straps, and some are all 20mm straps, so it is not that easy to find 3 you really like. It actually cost me less than if I had ordered 3 bespoke straps from independent manufacturers.


Thanks for the info on the straps, maybe something I will look into if I get fed up with the rubber.


----------



## bounce

Zeroedout said:


> I've been posting this one way too much in the Public Forum lately, so I figured I'd bring today's pics over to the Bremont side of the party.
> 
> Absolutely lovin' the Solo 43 and it's different shades of white....
> View attachment 15404788
> View attachment 15404791
> View attachment 15404794
> View attachment 15404795
> View attachment 15404796
> View attachment 15404797


Those are absolutely fantastic pictures & the white dial is stunning, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bounce

carlhaluss said:


> Bremont Argonaut on OEM Light Blue leather strap:


Again more stunning pictures of an amazing watch.


----------



## Horoticus

It's @carlhaluss, what do you expect?


----------



## carlhaluss

Bremont Wednesday!


----------



## carlhaluss

Horoticus said:


> It's @carlhaluss, what do you expect?


Thanks, I am flattered beyond words!


----------



## Horoticus

Carl - Your pics are lovely and certainly put any of mine to shame. Thank you for sharing your many gifts!


----------



## Horoticus

And yes, I intend to share my half-baked pics at some point!


----------



## Zeroedout

This one is on my wrist 3-4 days a week lately, but now that I know there's an official "Bremont Wednesday" (thanks, Carlhaluss!) I don't feel guilty about posting excessive pics.

So.....Happy Bremont Wednesday!


----------



## bounce

Zeroedout said:


> This one is on my wrist 3-4 days a week lately, but now that I know there's an official "Bremont Wednesday" (thanks, Carlhaluss!) I don't feel guilty about posting excessive pics.
> 
> So.....Happy Bremont Wednesday!
> View attachment 15417769
> View attachment 15417770
> View attachment 15417771
> View attachment 15417773
> View attachment 15417776
> View attachment 15417779


I really love that white face, so crisp, fantastic pictures as well.

As its Bremont Wednesday I will play as well. I can't take this off at the moment, my other watches are gathering dust in the safe.


----------



## Zeroedout

bounce said:


> I really love that white face, so crisp, fantastic pictures as well.
> 
> As its Bremont Wednesday I will play as well. I can't take this off at the moment, my other watches are gathering dust in the safe.
> View attachment 15417956


Thanks! I'll tell ya', I've been eying the Supermarines a lot lately. My first Bremont was an S301, which I absolutely loved. Alas, it was just a wee bit too small on my wrist and never really found its groove/settled in on my wrist. Looking back, I wish I had simply tried some different straps....or even the bracelet. I still miss that one.

But now I'm kinda hearing some of the blue ones calling. May have to pop in to my AD and take a look.

Yours looks great, by the way.

Yup.....definitely gonna have to go have a look....


----------



## bounce

I think I made a mistake buying this, my other watches are getting no wrist time, even thinking of selling my Sub.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> I think I made a mistake buying this, my other watches are getting no wrist time, even thinking of selling my Sub.
> View attachment 15422325


I know exactly what you mean.
I'm in Barley at the moment staycationing and have fetched the Supermarine and my 58 but have only worn the Supermarine thus far.
 I think selling the Sub is going a bit far though


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> I know exactly what you mean.
> I'm in Barley at the moment staycationing and have fetched the Supermarine and my 58 but have only worn the Supermarine thus far.
> I think selling the Sub is going a bit far though


Hope you are having a good time👍 
I bought the Sub 10 years ago when they first released the Ceramic version,
In all that time I have probably worn it 3 months in total😟. 
Until the Bremont I was wearing my BB GMT most of the time & before that my Seamaster Chrono. 
I have my eye on.Panerai GMT, I have always liked them, but never been bold enough to get one. 🤔 I am now thinking just go for it.


----------



## carlhaluss

Bremont Broadsword on OEM black Temple Island Rubber Strap. A lot more comfortable than I thought it would be. I actually like the stiffness, as I can wear the watch loose and the strap holds it in place really well. As far as rubber goes in this summer heat, my wrist sweats profusely anyway with a leather strap.


----------



## carlhaluss

bounce said:


> I think I made a mistake buying this, my other watches are getting no wrist time, even thinking of selling my Sub.
> View attachment 15422325


Wow! Personally, I don't see any mistake at all. As far as selling the Sub goes, I am totally with you on that move. After many years of admiring the 114060, my AD got me one in about 4 weeks last year. I couldn't wait to get my hands on it. I wore it steadily for just less than a week, then I totally lost interest. I sold it to a good friend and, kudos to Rolex for the watch holding it's value, I lost no money. I now have a 1992 Sub 14060, which is in great shape and has all service bezel insert dial and hands plus all original parts plus all boxes and papers. I guess, after all these years, I am simply "subbed out". And any such diver watches just seem so mundane.

I am not trying to disrespect Rolex at all, and still admire the brand and realize what high quality their watches are. But I am finding other brands and models, like your Supermarine, so much more exciting.

Just my take on things. I am at the point in my watch collecting, where I am selling off any watches in my collection that do not get a certain amount of wrist time.

Good luck in your decision!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Hope you are having a good time👍
> I bought the Sub 10 years ago when they first released the Ceramic version,
> In all that time I have probably worn it 3 months in total😟.
> Until the Bremont I was wearing my BB GMT most of the time & before that my Seamaster Chrono.
> I have my eye on.Panerai GMT, I have always liked them, but never been bold enough to get one. 🤔 I am now thinking just go for it.


With what's going on at the moment 'go for it' is exactly the right attitude👍
I'd love a Sub, to me they're the ultimate in dive watches
How many pennies is the Panerai you want ?


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> With what's going on at the moment 'go for it' is exactly the right attitude?
> I'd love a Sub, to me they're the ultimate in dive watches
> How many pennies is the Panerai you want ?


This is the second Sub I have owned & although they are amazing watches I have just got bored with them. 
There are 2 Panerai GMT's I like, one is 8k & the other one is 6.5k.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> This is the second Sub I have owned & although they are amazing watches I have just got bored with them.
> There are 2 Panerai GMT's I like, one is 8k & the other one is 6.5k.


I've got an Airking which I rarely wear, it just does nothing for me.
Yesterday I was scrabbling in some bracken on a hill and wasn't worried about the Supermarine probably because it's got the rubber strap.
Went out to the village's one pub and cafe last night and should have changed to the BB58 but the Supermarine won again ........whoops surplus of watches?


----------



## Turpinr

Supermarine with Pendle hill in the background


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Supermarine with Pendle hill in the background
> View attachment 15425417


Fantastic shot, the watch looks so cool.
The Supermarine certainly is a go anywhere do anything type of watch, I must admit I have swopped over to my BB GMT this weekend to give it some deserved wrist time.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Fantastic shot, the watch looks so cool.
> The Supermarine certainly is a go anywhere do anything type of watch, I must admit I have swopped over to my BB GMT this weekend to give it some deserved wrist time.


I think I'll have a swap later too


----------



## Zeroedout

I'll spare the folks over in the Public Forum and post today's Bremont pics here. Gettin' a whole lotta wrist-time these days.

A few of the many shades of Solo...


----------



## bounce

Zeroedout said:


> I'll spare the folks over in the Public Forum and post today's Bremont pics here. Gettin' a whole lotta wrist-time these days.
> 
> A few of the many shades of Solo...
> View attachment 15427936
> View attachment 15427937
> View attachment 15427938
> View attachment 15427941


 You can spare the public forum if you like, but please do not spare us those gorgeous pictures of that amazing white dialled beauty, they are stunning.


----------



## Zeroedout

bounce said:


> You can spare the public forum if you like, but please do not spare us those gorgeous pictures of that amazing white dialled beauty, they are stunning.


Thanks, bounce! Truly appreciate it.

Thanks to your recent pics, I've now got about 50 images of various Supermarines saved on my phone. Haven't decided on a color yet, but I don't think I'm gonna be able to hold off much longer.


----------



## carlhaluss

Broadsword


----------



## bounce

Zeroedout said:


> Thanks, bounce! Truly appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks to your recent pics, I've now got about 50 images of various Supermarines saved on my phone. Haven't decided on a color yet, but I don't think I'm gonna be able to hold off much longer.


You are very welcome, it is a great looking watch.
Good luck if you go ahead with your decision to get a Supermarine, mine has hardly left my wrist since I bought it in May.


----------



## bounce

carlhaluss said:


> Broadsword
> 
> View attachment 15428279
> 
> 
> View attachment 15428280


Great pictures of the Broadsword, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zeroedout

You guys are still doin' that whole "Bremont Wednesday" thing over here, right?

Man, I sure hope I didn't get the days screwed up. Hate being the one guy to show up for a party.

Anyway....same watch, different day.


----------



## bounce

Zeroedout said:


> You guys are still doin' that whole "Bremont Wednesday" thing over here, right?
> 
> Man, I sure hope I didn't get the days screwed up. Hate being the one guy to show up for a party.
> 
> Anyway....same watch, different day.
> 
> View attachment 15430048
> View attachment 15430052
> View attachment 15430055
> View attachment 15430057
> View attachment 15430058


Always up for that.















Another early eve one added.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Always up for that.
> 
> View attachment 15430789


Nice 👍


----------



## Spursfanjb

bounce said:


> Always up for that.
> 
> View attachment 15430789
> View attachment 15431641
> Another early eve one added.


Killer looking!


----------



## Turpinr

I took pity on my quartz watches today and have been wearing a Tag F1.
Back to the Supermarine tomorrow though👍


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> I took pity on my quartz watches today and have been wearing a Tag F1.
> Back to the Supermarine tomorrow though👍


I have had a few of them over the years, good reliable watches.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> I have had a few of them over the years, good reliable watches.


I agree👍
Like a lot of people the Tag was my first luxury watch.
I saw it in a Beaverbrooks window as I was passing and thought "I like that"
I wasn't even that interested in watches at the time, 2008.

PS which models did you have?


----------



## bounce

I had a luminous face series 1 model in the 90's, a series 3 chrono in the mid 2000's & a series 4 Grande date chrono around 2009/10.
I then moved onto the 500m diver models, quartz & auto models, the blue face, white face & a couple of black face models.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> I had a luminous face series 1 model in the 90's, a series 3 chrono in the mid 2000's & a series 4 Grande date chrono around 2009/10.
> I then moved onto the 500m diver models, quartz & auto models, the blue face, white face & a couple of black face models.


Quite a few then 👍 in the 90's I would have probably had Tag and Rolex on the same level


----------



## bounce

River walk this morning, so peaceful.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> River walk this morning, so peaceful.
> View attachment 15435865


It does look nice there 😎 ideal for chillin' out.
And that blue dial is hard to beat.


----------



## bounce

Beer, bikes & waterside pub, perfect.


----------



## Turpinr

That would definitely work for me 😎🍺👍


----------



## bounce

Wearing my Sub today, first time in a while, still not sure if I should keep it?


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Wearing my Sub today, first time in a while, still not sure if I should keep it?
> View attachment 15438836


Personally I'd keep it but my Airking just sits there and I can't think of a reason to hold on to it.
I love Subs even though I'll probably never get one.
Only my opinion, but I think you've reached top spot for a diver, where else can you go🤔


----------



## Dr_nimslow

My first Bremont, a Special Projects 247-TI GMT arrived from England this evening. I just got the bracelet mounted and sized.


----------



## bounce

Great looking watch, I am sure you will be very happy with it, don't forget lotsof action shots , enjoy.


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

watchimus said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice, looks great in black, enjoy.


----------



## bounce

Half a Day with my Supermarine & then swapped out to this.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Half a Day with my Supermarine & then swapped out to this.
> View attachment 15444422


Oh I like that  The bezel is beautiful


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Oh I like that  The bezel is beautiful


Thank you, this really scratches the itch that was left when I sold my GMT II Coke model.
I really think if somebody said to me you can only keep one of your watches I would probably choose this one, closely followed by my Supermarine..


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Thank you, this really scratches the itch that was left when I sold my GMT II Coke model.
> I really think if somebody said to me you can only keep one of your watches I would probably choose this one, closely followed by my Supermarine..


The watch is a natural in the sun.
I'll probably want one now.That's usually what happens


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> The watch is a natural in the sun.
> I'll probably want one now.That's usually what happens


Have been there many times myself.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Have been there many times myself.


Hahaha at Xmas the BB58 was my last watch and then I got the Supermarine which I'm not even pretending is my last watch


----------



## bounce

I said that when I bought my Sub 10 years ago, I have lost count of the No of watches that have passed through my hands since then.  
I have owned 3 Seamaster & 3 Speedmasters, but determined to keep the Speedy I have now!!!
How does the BB58 wear? I like it, but wondered if it would look a bit small on me as I like 40mm plus watches normally.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> I said that when I bought my Sub 10 years ago, I have lost count of the No of watches that have passed through my hands since then.
> I have owned 3 Seamaster & 3 Speedmasters, but determined to keep the Speedy I have now!!!
> How does the BB58 wear? I like it, but wondered if it would look a bit small on me as I like 40mm plus watches normally.


I love it but due to Coronavirus and lock down I haven't worn it to go out as much as I'd like to have done.
The Supermarine, Seamaster and Aquaracer get worn when I'm out hiking on a daily basis but not the 58.
Maybe I'll get over pampering it 
Do you wear all of yours for all occasions?

Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodburywatchguy

I have started to look more closely to Bremont. I like their aesthetics. Can anyone give me more opinions on the brand as to “ranking”?


----------



## bounce

Bremont make some excellent top class watches, the finish is every bit as good as Omega, Breitling, Tudor etc.
According to trendspotter.net & Luxe.digital Bremont are in the top 25 luxury watch manufacturers in the world.
My own personal opinion is that my Supermarine is as good as my Speedmaster, BB GMT & my SuperOcean that I have just parted with.
It is certainly my most accurate watch even better than my Submariner which gains +1 sec a day.
I wear it most days & it gets a lot of positive comments, my best friend has even bought the same watch as me as he liked it so much.
Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## hbryant130

Dr_nimslow said:


> My first Bremont, a Special Projects 247-TI GMT arrived from England this evening. I just got the bracelet mounted and sized.


Looks outstanding! The black dial looks great with the AA logo. Beautiful watch! Love the red numerals on the 24 hour markers. There is a FedEx project one of the pilots put together, but still trying to get permission from my better half.


----------



## Dr_nimslow

hbryant130 said:


> Looks outstanding! The black dial looks great with the AA logo. Beautiful watch! Love the red numerals on the 24 hour markers. There is a FedEx project one of the pilots put together, but still trying to get permission from my better half.


I think they did a fantastic job with the colors, it looks much better than the stock 247-TI GMT. My better half is the reason I have this one. I really wanted an MBIII, but she kept insisting she thought I should get the special projects 247, since my wagon has been hitched to AA for most of my career. Keeping my fingers crossed they can keep the wheels on this bus until I can retire.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

bounce said:


> Bremont make some excellent top class watches, the finish is every bit as good as Omega, Breitling, Tudor etc.
> According to trendspotter.net & Luxe.digital Bremont are in the top 25 luxury watch manufacturers in the world.
> My own personal opinion is that my Supermarine is as good as my Speedmaster, BB GMT & my SuperOcean that I have just parted with.
> It is certainly my most accurate watch even better than my Submariner which gains +1 sec a day.
> I wear it most days & it gets a lot of positive comments, my best friend has even bought the same watch as me as he liked it so much.
> Good luck whatever you decide.
> View attachment 15446099


You are so right! There are plenty of choices, and Bremont is certainly top of my list as well. They do steel especially well, especially with the hardness which exceeds any or most other brands I know of. Well, Bremont seems to do everything well. This Supermarine is just one prime example!


----------



## bounce

This arrived today, do I am testing it out.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> This arrived today, do I am testing it out.
> View attachment 15458609


Oh nice one 👍
Does anything have to make way for that ?


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Oh nice one 👍
> Does anything have to make way for that ?


Yes, I sold the Sub.
I made the decision that I wasn't wearing it so it had to go, made a very nice profit on it so can't complain, I also have my name down for a Pepsi GMT if it ever arrives. 
I have always like the Panerai GMT & vowed to get one a few years ago, but never did.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Yes, I sold the Su.
> I made the decision that I wasn't wearing it so it had to go, made a very nice profit on it so can't complain, I also have my name down for a Pepsi GMT if it ever arrives.
> I have always like the Panerai GMT & vowed to get one a few years ago, but never did.


It's really crisp looking.From an AD or someone you know?
Had my Supermarine on yesterday in the sun but I never take my phone out unfortunately.


----------



## bounce

New from Berry's in Leeds, one of only 2 places that actually had one in stock.
You need to take your phone with you, the scenery is lovely around you.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> New from Berry's in Leeds, one of only 2 places that actually had one in stock.
> You need to take your phone with you, the scenery is lovely around you.


It's a really handsome piece 👍did you sort everything over the phone or on line ?
I really wish I'd taken my phone yesterday as the sun would have picked the dial out.
I got my dog steak and ale pie which is something I've always wanted to do 🐶


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> It's a really handsome piece ?did you sort everything over the phone or on line ?
> I really wish I'd taken my phone yesterday as the sun would have picked the dial out.
> I got my dog steak and ale pie which is something I've always wanted to do ?


I phoned them to check they had it, a lot of Dealers were advertising it, but never actually had it.
They then said to me if I order it online I get a free £240 Wolf watch winder & 14 days to return it if I didn't like it, so I put the order through online & then the shop phoned me to tell me they had sent it.
Dog steak? Down here that's sausage???.


----------



## Turpinr

Nice one.Did you already have a winder?
Isn't Panerai premiership footballer territory 

It was human being steak and ale pie. I was going to get him it in Keswick if we actually get to go.

Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Nice one.Did you already have a winder?
> Isn't Panerai premiership footballer territory
> 
> It was human being steak and ale pie. I was going to get him it in Keswick if we actually get to go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


I did have, but it broke & I never replaced it.
I thought that was gold Hublots & Audemars.  I think Actors go Panerai, Stathom, Stallone, Arnie & Hugh Grant.
Ah I see, I thought it was a new recipe you had come across.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> I did have, but it broke & I never replaced it.
> I thought that was gold Hublots & Audemars.  I think Actors go Panerai, Stathom, Stallone, Arnie & Hugh Grant.
> Ah I see, I thought it was a new recipe you had come across.


Has the Supermarine been shunted to the also ran cupboard now ?


----------



## bounce

Not a chance, the Supermarine is my everyday watch.


----------



## Turpinr

That's a cracking pic !!!
Last day of summer today  apparently

Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> That's a cracking pic !!!
> Last day of summer today  apparently
> 
> Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


I hate the bloody winter, I am definitely a summer person.


----------



## Turpinr

I don't mind autumn/winter and love the changing colours in the countryside.
I used to love running over the winter but knackered knees and hips have ended that.
Mountain biking and walking in the winter is still enjoyable though.

Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

It was only this morning that it dawned on me how clear the date window is on these Supermarines.
All my other watches have a white background in the window but this black one is legible even without glasses😎
Pic is from last month as there's no sun today.


----------



## bounce

Great pic even though it an old one.


----------



## Turpinr

Cheers
We didn't get that last day of sun today  but at least managed a walk with the Supermarine on

Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

2 for 1 today.
I popped round to see my friend this afternoon & he has purchased the same watch as me because he liked it so much.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> 2 for 1 today.
> I popped round to see my friend this afternoon & he has purchased the same watch as me because he liked it so much.
> View attachment 15465588


Hey well done 👍where did he get his from ??
I think my mates are philistines as regards time pieces 😁


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Hey well done 👍where did he get his from ??
> I think my mates are philistines as regards time pieces 😁


He bought it from the same place you & I purchased ours, Banks Lyon & managed to get a discount which pleased him.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> He bought it from the same place you & I purchased ours, Banks Lyon & managed to get a discount which pleased him.


Obviously he mentioned you ??


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Obviously he mentioned you ??


He did yes & found them very helpful.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> He did yes & found them very helpful.


I was stood outside waiting for the shop to open the morning I picked mine up. 
Yes they are very helpful and friendly.I must admit I haven't had a bad experience when buying a watch from an AD or the jewellers when I got my Airking.


----------



## bounce




----------



## AnonPi

Zeroedout said:


> I'll spare the folks over in the Public Forum and post today's Bremont pics here. Gettin' a whole lotta wrist-time these days.
> 
> A few of the many shades of Solo...
> View attachment 15427936


This is the Solo White [43mm, unpolished]? That's a really nice everyday watch, although I would love to see that side by side with the polished in an actual photo. (I feel like the pics watchmakers usually post of their watches don't really do them justice.)

I was noticing that Bremont has the Solo 34 ladies, the Solo 37 (unisex?) and the Solo [43] (manly?), but no Solo 40, which seems odd given the other sizes and that it's a big jump from 37 to 43. Did they ever have a Solo 40?


----------



## Zeroedout

AnonPi said:


> This is the Solo White [43mm, unpolished]? That's a really nice everyday watch, although I would love to see that side by side with the polished in an actual photo. (I feel like the pics watchmakers usually post of their watches don't really do them justice.)
> 
> I was noticing that Bremont has the Solo 34 ladies, the Solo 37 (unisex?) and the Solo [43] (manly?), but no Solo 40, which seems odd given the other sizes and that it's a big jump from 37 to 43. Did they ever have a Solo 40?


Correct, that's the 43mm White Solo unpolished. I don't recall seeing any of the polished versions at my local AD, although they had to order this one for me so I didn't spend much time looking in the case when I picked it up. I have to drop by later in the week to pick up a new arrival, so if they do have a polished version on hand I'll take a few side-by-sides for comparison.

I don't recall Bremont ever offering a 40mm Solo, but I may be wrong.


----------



## AnonPi

Zeroedout said:


> Correct, that's the 43mm White Solo unpolished. I don't recall seeing any of the polished versions at my local AD, although they had to order this one for me so I didn't spend much time looking in the case when I picked it up. I have to drop by later in the week to pick up a new arrival, so if they do have a polished version on hand I'll take a few side-by-sides for comparison.
> 
> I don't recall Bremont ever offering a 40mm Solo, but I may be wrong.


Cool, thanks, that'd be great. And, no, I haven't been able to find anything anywhere about a Solo 40, so I suspect you are correct.


----------



## Zeroedout

Haven't posted here in a bit so I thought I'd toss up today's medley of Solo pics...

Wait....that sounds kinda wonky and perhaps a bit misleading. Let's just call them "today's Bremont pics". I'll save that other batch of pics for my wife.

Anyway, I think these show how the dial and indices play with the light and lend different personalities to a watch that, at first, might seem a bit plain...


----------



## AnonPi

Zeroedout said:


> Haven't posted here in a bit so I thought I'd toss up today's medley of Solo pics...
> 
> Wait....that sounds kinda wonky and perhaps a bit misleading. Let's just call them "today's Bremont pics". I'll save that other batch of pics for my wife.
> 
> Anyway, I think these show how the dial and indices play with the light and lend different personalities to a watch that, at first, might seem a bit plain...


I had seen a bunch of earlier pics in this thread showing how it changes in the light, which is what caught my attention. More is great too, though.


----------



## bounce

Zeroedout said:


> Haven't posted here in a bit so I thought I'd toss up today's medley of Solo pics...
> 
> Wait....that sounds kinda wonky and perhaps a bit misleading. Let's just call them "today's Bremont pics". I'll save that other batch of pics for my wife.
> 
> Anyway, I think these show how the dial and indices play with the light and lend different personalities to a watch that, at first, might seem a bit plain...
> View attachment 15477409
> View attachment 15477410
> View attachment 15477413
> 
> View attachment 15477417
> View attachment 15477420
> 
> View attachment 15477422


Great pics, really love the crisp white dial.


----------



## Turpinr

Zeroedout said:


> Haven't posted here in a bit so I thought I'd toss up today's medley of Solo pics...
> 
> Wait....that sounds kinda wonky and perhaps a bit misleading. Let's just call them "today's Bremont pics". I'll save that other batch of pics for my wife.
> 
> Anyway, I think these show how the dial and indices play with the light and lend different personalities to a watch that, at first, might seem a bit plain...
> View attachment 15477409
> View attachment 15477410
> View attachment 15477413
> 
> View attachment 15477417
> View attachment 15477420
> 
> View attachment 15477422


Absolutely cracking pics.It looks like you've got 2 watches in one there


----------



## AnonPi

Turpinr said:


> Absolutely cracking pics.It looks like you've got 2 watches in one there


I would say at least 3, maybe 4.


----------



## Zeroedout

AnonPi said:


> Cool, thanks, that'd be great. And, no, I haven't been able to find anything anywhere about a Solo 40, so I suspect you are correct.


I stopped by my local AD this afternoon. Unfortunately, they didn't have any Solos on hand at all. In fact, their entire Bremont case was a bit thinner than usual. Apparently the brand is doing really well for them this year, which I'm happy to hear.

So no side-by-sides comparison pics this time 'round.

Lol.....maybe that's why Bremont named it the "_Solo_".


----------



## AnonPi

Zeroedout said:


> I stopped by my local AD this afternoon. Unfortunately, they didn't have any Solos on hand at all. In fact, their entire Bremont case was a bit thinner than usual. Apparently the brand is doing really well for them this year, which I'm happy to hear.
> 
> So no side-by-sides comparison pics this time 'round.
> 
> Lol.....maybe that's why Bremont named it the "_Solo_".


Well, thanks for trying. You may be right and there can be only one.


----------



## bounce

Just swapped over to this.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Just swapped over to this.
> View attachment 15481543


Is that sun ??
We're up in Keswick and I've never seen it as wet.


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Is that sun ??
> We're up in Keswick and I've never seen it as wet.


Yes a few hours of sun yesterday, but chucking it down today.
How was Keswick, busy?


----------



## Turpinr

Yeah heaving and couldn't get in any pubs yesterday but today is ok

Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Dom216

On the light brown/white nubuck strap with a little autumnal sun.


----------



## Delirious

Bought this at the weekend. Supermarine S500 Waterman limited edition. I absolutely love it. The lume is crazy bright.

Cheers,
Delirious


----------



## AnonPi

Delirious said:


> View attachment 15486587
> 
> 
> Bought this at the weekend. Supermarine S500 Waterman limited edition. I absolutely love it. The lume is crazy bright.
> 
> Cheers,
> Delirious


If all the blue on the watch were the darker, it would match your car.


----------



## carlhaluss

Broadsword on "Stout" leather strap from Windup Watch Shop at Worn & Wound


----------



## Turpinr

Delirious said:


> View attachment 15486587
> 
> 
> Bought this at the weekend. Supermarine S500 Waterman limited edition. I absolutely love it. The lume is crazy bright.
> 
> Cheers,
> Delirious


The dial and bezel combination is amazing👍


----------



## Turpinr

A mucky looking looking S300 on a mucky day over looking Keswick and Bassenthwaite from Wallah Crag


----------



## bounce

I bet you are glad its waterproof .
It looks like the views are spectacular.


----------



## bounce

Delirious said:


> View attachment 15486587
> 
> 
> Bought this at the weekend. Supermarine S500 Waterman limited edition. I absolutely love it. The lume is crazy bright.
> 
> Cheers,
> Delirious


It does look stunning in the blue & white, great pick up.


----------



## Delirious

MBIII on a bracelet with matching cuff links. It may be able to withstand an ejection and 100m water resistance but today it will do just fine in the boardroom.










Cheers,
Delirious.


----------



## bounce

What a great combination, the watch also looks great on a bracelet.


----------



## Delirious

bounce said:


> What a great combination, the watch also looks great on a bracelet.


Yeah the bracelet is really comfortable, has a solid feel to it and I love the brushed satin finish to it. The bracelet is really top quality. Up there with my Omega P.O. and Rolex Sub bracelet quality.

You don't see too many Bremont's on a bracelet but here in HK in the summer the bracelet is ideal. I'll soon be able to switch it back to a leather strap without fear of ruining it through sweat.

Cheers,
Delirious.


----------



## bounce

Not a Bremont, but every bit as good.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Not a Bremont, but every bit as good.
> View attachment 15492831


Yeah a stunning looking watch.i still think the the bezels on the black bays are as good as anything out there.

Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce




----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> View attachment 15501192


Looks great with the lume lighting up


----------



## bounce

Doing the gardening.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Doing the gardening.
> View attachment 15504420
> View attachment 15504423
> View attachment 15504424


I'd never noticed those little cap heads on the side before 🤔 under the crown.


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> I'd never noticed those little cap heads on the side before 🤔 under the crown before.


I think its a nice touch, a different play on the crown protection system.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> I think its a nice touch, a different play on the crown protection system.


Yeah you're right it does.Pics are good too.


----------



## AnonPi

bounce said:


> I think its a nice touch, a different play on the crown protection system.


Those are for advancing the day & date? or something else?


----------



## bounce

AnonPi said:


> Those are for advancing the day & date? or something else?


No, they serve no purpose other than to hold the crown protector in place.


----------



## AnonPi

bounce said:


> No, they serve no purpose other than to hold the crown protector in place.


Oh, of course. I should have zoomed in and I would have seen they have hex heads.


----------



## bounce

Slipped into this for the evening.


----------



## bounce

In the garden before the rain set in.


----------



## JanW

My first Bremont, an ALT-1C/CR with the lovely cream panda dial (just brought off the AD today at 50% discount). I've always been interested in Bremont and the chance was just too good to pass up


----------



## bounce

JanW said:


> My first Bremont, an ALT-1C/CR with the lovely cream panda dial (just brought off the AD today at 50% discount). I've always been interested in Bremont and the chance was just too good to pass up
> 
> View attachment 15517163
> View attachment 15517168
> View attachment 15517170
> View attachment 15517173


That is a fantastic looking Bremont & 50% off is a bargain.
I love the reverse panda dial, welcome to the fold & I hope you enjoy wearing it.


----------



## AnonPi

bounce said:


> That is a fantastic looking Bremont & 50% off is a bargain.
> I love the reverse panda dial, welcome to the fold & I hope you enjoy wearing it.


Yeah, I wish someone would offer me a new ALT1-C at 50% off. I think the PB is my favorite (followed by the PW) but they are all quite nice, particularly the Cream.

One thing I've noticed about the ALT1-C is that the hands appear to have grown longer on the more recent introductions, which may explain why the prices are higher.


----------



## Turpinr

JanW said:


> My first Bremont, an ALT-1C/CR with the lovely cream panda dial (just brought off the AD today at 50% discount). I've always been interested in Bremont and the chance was just too good to pass up
> 
> View attachment 15517163
> View attachment 15517168
> View attachment 15517170
> View attachment 15517173


Bl00dy hell 😯 that's a cracking discount on such a lovely watch.
The creamy dial is beautiful.


----------



## carlhaluss

Bremont Broadsword, after too long wrist absence!


----------



## Delirious

P2-Jet whilst watching Long Way Up


----------



## Chicharito

JanW said:


> My first Bremont, an ALT-1C/CR with the lovely cream panda dial (just brought off the AD today at 50% discount). I've always been interested in Bremont and the chance was just too good to pass up
> 
> View attachment 15517163
> View attachment 15517168
> View attachment 15517170
> View attachment 15517173


wow that is one fantastic deal for this bremont congrats


----------



## bounce

Just because.


----------



## Delirious

Today was very much a H-4 Hercules, a.k.a. the Spruce Goose, day.










Cheers,
Delirious.


----------



## bounce

Lovely day for a river walk.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Lovely day for a river walk.
> View attachment 15537456


Cracking colours 

Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Broadsword


----------



## bounce




----------



## Graneworm

Wearing mine yesterday and earlier today.
















Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

Graneworm said:


> Wearing mine yesterday and earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


That's a cracker, thanks for sharing 👍


----------



## JanW




----------



## angeleno310

Bell & Ross aeronovale restrapped and looking mysterious. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgreen089

View attachment 15549362


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce




----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> View attachment 15559848


Ooooooh that's still a beaut.
Been pi55ing it down up here all day and parky too

Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Ooooooh that's still a beaut.
> Been pi55ing it down up here all day and parky too
> 
> Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


Not too bad down here, washed the wife's car & installed some Philips Hue coloured lights in the garden.
Any news on your S300 yet?


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Not too bad down here, washed the wife's car & installed some Philips Hue coloured lights in the garden.
> Any news on your S300 yet?


Nowt as yet.
Stay lucky ?


----------



## Turpinr

Which one of the Hawking watches have you put a deposit on 😉


----------



## bounce

I like the Blue one, but I couldn't see me wearing it much so I think I will pass, I struggle wearing the watches I have now.
How about you? Have you got your order in yet.?


----------



## Turpinr

I've got my Lancaster on order for next Spring and that should be my last watch, ever, maybe

Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> I've got my Lancaster on order for next Spring and that should be my last watch, ever, maybe
> 
> Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


Yeh I bet. Look forward to pics of the Lancaster though.  
Polished both of the cars today whilst wearing my Pam.


----------



## Turpinr

I don't think I've polished a car for years.
I always give my bikes a good clean before I put them away though 

Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce




----------



## bounce

I have a few tricky jobs today so this I think is a good choice.


----------



## BtBaMrocks




----------



## mbarmbar

Love this one, so hard to find.


----------



## Delirious

mbarmbar said:


> Love this one, so hard to find.


That's an S301 shouldn't be hard to get. Any boutique will have one or you can get it from Bremont.com pretty easliy I'm sure.


----------



## mbarmbar

Hard to find good used ones


----------



## carlhaluss

Bremont Broadsword, part of the Armed Forces Collection


----------



## AnonPi

Delirious said:


> That's an S301 shouldn't be hard to get. Any boutique will have one or you can get it from Bremont.com pretty easliy I'm sure.


Actually, I believe it's an S300, no?


----------



## shedlock2000

My much despised and much loved Bremont. You can see one of the reasons I hate it here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

shedlock2000 said:


> My much despised and much loved Bremont. You can see one of the reasons I hate it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is such a nice looking watch, have you tried other straps?


----------



## bounce




----------



## shedlock2000

bounce said:


> It is such a nice looking watch, have you tried other straps?


Yes. I have all sorts of straps an NATO's. What I want is a bracelet for it, but I can't match the case colour, and the differential bothers me.

I wear it mostly on a NATO normally, but I'm in a desk job at the moment, and I need it to go under my shirt... which it doesn't!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shedlock2000

bounce said:


> View attachment 15584093


Is this the S501? What I want is a gmt version of the S301 and a 1-23 bezel coming in at 13mm thick. I love Bremont, but despise their bulky nonsence (the 7750 base that is in my Alt1 can be squeezed into a case 13.5mm thick (Lucien Rochat did that 30 years ago) - there's no reason for this thing to be 17mm thick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnonPi

shedlock2000 said:


> Is this the S501?


Based entirely on the red-outlined, triangular, white pip, I would say the S500 Blue. But it has the red-tipped second hand of an S500 Black, and I'm not entirely sure of the dial/bezel colors from the pic. The S501 has a gold triangle with a white circle inside it and a "gold" ring on the crown. Maybe an older version S500/1?


----------



## bounce

shedlock2000 said:


> Is this the S501? What I want is a gmt version of the S301 and a 1-23 bezel coming in at 13mm thick. I love Bremont, but despise their bulky nonsence (the 7750 base that is in my Alt1 can be squeezed into a case 13.5mm thick (Lucien Rochat did that 30 years ago) - there's no reason for this thing to be 17mm thick).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No it is the S500BL.
Now I am the opposite to you, I like big bulky watches, I have just bought a Panerai GMT 44mm. 
I know it is not a Bremont, but Christopher Ward make some nice GMT's that are not too fat.


----------



## AnonPi

bounce said:


> No it is the S500BL.
> Now I am the opposite to you, I like big bulky watches, I have just bought a Panerai GMT 44mm.
> I know it is not a Bremont, but Christopher Ward make some nice GMT's that are not too fat.


So, I assume BL there means Black? I guess at one time it had the red-outlined, triangular, white pip?


----------



## H.Mulligan




----------



## 307

Odin!


----------



## shedlock2000

bounce said:


> No it is the S500BL.
> Now I am the opposite to you, I like big bulky watches, I have just bought a Panerai GMT 44mm.
> I know it is not a Bremont, but Christopher Ward make some nice GMT's that are not too fat.


Hahah! That's the two camps: small watches vs large watches! I think Bremont have plenty of larger watches, though. Their smaller case model range is extremely limited (functionality wise).

I've really been toying with the C65 Worldtimer! If they'd put a 20mm bracelet on it, I'd have had one by now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shedlock2000

AnonPi said:


> So, I assume BL there means Black? I guess at one time it had the red-outlined, triangular, white pip?


I think I can see the red outline on the white triangle - but I'd say 'BL' means blue (my Alt1 has the suffix 'BK' for black).

I'm no expert on this stuff, though! I find Bremont's referencing sequence to be nearly as confusing as Omega's! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

AnonPi said:


> So, I assume BL there means Black? I guess at one time it had the red-outlined, triangular, white pip?


The BL is referring to the blue not black.


----------



## AnonPi

bounce said:


> The BL is referring to the blue not black.
> View attachment 15585634
> View attachment 15585636


Thanks, and yes it's much more obvious in these pics. The first on the bezel looked black and the dial blue and I wasn't really sure.

Is the red-tipped second hand an option, or did they change this at some point? I was noticing on Bremont.com that some of the pics have the red-tipped second hand and others show it all white.


----------



## bounce

Wearing this for a change.


----------



## bounce




----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Wearing this for a change.
> View attachment 15598645


Nice one 👍 I've had my S300 on every day since I got it back but briefly had my SMP on yesterday.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> View attachment 15601570


Nice pic and very clear👍Where's the rain 😄


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Nice one 👍 I've had my S300 on every day since I got it back but briefly had my SMP on yesterday.


Where are the pictures then!!!
It has just started raining now.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Where are the pictures then!!!
> It has just started raining now.


Here you go, watch and medicinal LP.
The 300 is now running better than ever


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> View attachment 15601890
> 
> 
> Here you go, watch and medicinal LP.
> The 300 is now running better than ever


Great picture & nice bottle of pop.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Great picture & nice bottle of pop.


It's been bl00dy miserable today.
The Supermarines look at their best in the sun don't they ??


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AnonPi

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Which ALT1-C is that? It looks sort of like the anthracite with the silver subdials but the main dial is so much lighter than Bremont's pics would lead one to expect.


----------



## wkw

AnonPi said:


> Which ALT1-C is that? It looks sort of like the anthracite with the silver subdials but the main dial is so much lighter than Bremont's pics would lead one to expect.


The model no. is ALT1-C/SI/BR, which comes with a light grey color dial. It looks different under various lighting conditions.

Just looked at Bremont's site and I believe this particular model is no longer available.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnonPi

wkw said:


> The model no. is ALT1-C/SI/BR, which comes with a light grey color dial. It looks different under various lighting conditions.
> 
> Just looked at Bremont's site and I believe this particular model is no longer available.


Thanks, that explains why I couldn't recognize it. Too bad it was discontinued. Very nice ALT1-C variant.


----------



## wkw

AnonPi said:


> Thanks, that explains why I couldn't recognize it. Too bad it was discontinued. Very nice ALT1-C variant.


Thanks. Initially, I was looking for one with beige dial. However, it didn't look that good with bracelet therefore I picked this one up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is a very nice looking watch & it looks great on a strap, enjoy.


----------



## wkw

bounce said:


> That is a very nice looking watch & it looks great on a strap, enjoy.


Thanks bounce. You're absolutely right. I got a light brown nubuck strap and a grey strap with contrast stitching with the watch purchase and the compliment the watch very well. I'm very pleased with this.


----------



## bounce

Merry Christmas to everyone, thanks for all your great pics over the last year, some real crackers.


----------



## Turpinr

Merry Christmas Mr Bounce 👍


----------



## bounce

Not had this on for a few days & missed it.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Not had this on for a few days & missed it.
> View attachment 15622197


It's definitely a looker 😉


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> It's definitely a looker 😉


Thank you, I think we need to see more action pics of your S300.


----------



## Turpinr

Nice walk in the snow earlier, with Polo.


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> View attachment 15624142
> 
> Nice walk in the snow earlier, with Polo.


Thats a really good pic of S300, I don't think your dog is too impressed though.


----------



## bounce

Not my Bremont, but on my wrist at the mo.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Not my Bremont, but on my wrist at the mo.
> View attachment 15625859


Always room for a classy watch

Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Emphasis

I'm in and out of a freezer throughout the work day, and my S301 has been holding up well. I've been wearing it almost every single day.


----------



## bounce

Happy New Year everyone, lets hope its a good one.


----------



## buddahlou

New Bremont owner here, and I must say they are really well made and beautiful watches.


----------



## bounce

buddahlou said:


> New Bremont owner here, and I must say they are really well made and beautiful watches.
> View attachment 15632323


Very nice, welcome to the club, enjoy your new purchase.


----------



## Bugster

Another new Bremont owner here. Enjoying it. Feels robust.


----------



## bounce

Bugster said:


> Another new Bremont owner here. Enjoying it. Feels robust.
> View attachment 15632524


Very nice Broadsword, welcome to the forum, enjoy.


----------



## Turpinr




----------



## Bugster

Rubbish picture but until I saw the bronze version (and before buying my steel model) I didn't even know the numerals on these Broadswords had lume. Not very long lasting but looks nice for a time.


----------



## Turpinr

Looks like a good pic to me 👍


----------



## Turpinr

Yesterday's snowy walk to Rivington Pike via George's Lane.
Whoops, I've just noticed the top pic was from Tuesday


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Yesterday's snowy walk to Rivington Pike via George's Lane.
> Whoops, I've just noticed the top pic was from Tuesday
> View attachment 15641228
> 
> View attachment 15641234


Great pics, did you build the snowman?


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Great pics, did you build the snowman?


Hahahah no I don't think my help is needed.


----------



## bounce




----------



## bounce




----------



## bounce

Had this on most of the week.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr




----------



## Turpinr

The snow fairy has been


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> View attachment 15666517
> 
> 
> The snow fairy has been


You be careful it doesn't land on your watch.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> You be careful it doesn't land on your watch.
> View attachment 15667023











Even the hippos like snow


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

Its finally stopped raining!!!


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Reverend123!




----------



## bounce




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delirious

Rocking this today


----------



## bounce

That is a very nice watch, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Turpinr

Bonzodog said:


> View attachment 15727798


Looking good 👍
My S300 is the only one in my collection not on a bracelet which I was happy with.
I'm not so sure now though🤔
Have you got a pic from the other side of your wrist please ??
I bid for a bracelet on Ebay recently but didn't win.
I think the winning bid was nearly £300.


----------



## Bonzodog

Turpinr said:


> Looking good 👍
> My S300 is the only one in my collection not on a bracelet which I was happy with.
> I'm not so sure now though🤔
> Have you got a pic from the other side of your wrist please ??
> I bid for a bracelet on Ebay recently but didn't win.
> I think the winning bid was nearly £300.











Both my Bremonts are on the same bracelet,very comfy.


----------



## Turpinr

Bonzodog said:


> View attachment 15727897
> 
> Both my Bremonts are on the same bracelet,very comfy.


Thanks.
Having been an engineer all my working life I appreciate brushed steel.








Here's mine.Just taking my staffie out for a walk.


----------



## bounce

Bit of sun here today.


----------



## Turpinr

Got some Lancashire sun on my S300 today 😎


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> View attachment 15737493
> Got some Lancashire sun on my S300 today 😎


Blimey the Sun does shine up there.  
Had my Speedy on in the garden today.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Blimey the Sun does shine up there.
> Had my Speedy on in the garden today.
> View attachment 15737896


It was like spring today 👍
Your Speedie is looking great there.


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> It was like spring today ?
> Your Speedie is looking great there.


Thanks Larry, it's nice to see your S300 in the Sun for a change, looking good. 
can't wait to see your Lancaster. ?


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Thanks Larry, it's nice to see your S300 in the Sun for a change, looking good.
> can't wait to see your Lancaster. ?


Cheers Steve, i should recieve the Lanc this month.
There was a lot of people out yesterday wasn't there enjoying the sun??


----------



## Bonzodog

Failed to sell,so back in rotation.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Delirious

Straight out of the wraps and right on to my wrist. Enjoying this right now.



















Cheers,
Delirious.


----------



## Turpinr

Delirious said:


> Straight out of the wraps and right on to my wrist. Enjoying this right now.
> 
> View attachment 15751178
> 
> 
> View attachment 15751180
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Delirious.


That's a cracker.The colour combination of dial, case and strap are bang on 👍


----------



## Bugster

Delirious said:


> Straight out of the wraps and right on to my wrist. Enjoying this right now.
> 
> View attachment 15751178
> 
> 
> View attachment 15751180
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Delirious.


That looks great. Keep posting as it ages 👍🏻 Enjoy.


----------



## bounce

Delirious said:


> Straight out of the wraps and right on to my wrist. Enjoying this right now.
> 
> View attachment 15751178
> 
> 
> View attachment 15751180
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Delirious.


It certainly is a stunning watch, enjoy.


----------



## Delirious

Can't get enough of this one right now


----------



## bounce

I can certainly understand why. 👍


----------



## rguimaraes

Delirious said:


> Can't get enough of this one right now
> View attachment 15757735


Great looking tough piece. Congrats!


----------



## bounce

Sporting my Panerai today.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## bounce




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Turpinr

Bonzodog said:


> View attachment 15769343


Nice one.
I've nearly got one of them soooo many times.


----------



## Bonzodog

Turpinr said:


> Nice one.
> I've nearly got one of them soooo many times.


I had a break from watches for a couple of years ,this was the first major purchase to ease me back in.I've tried so many straps on this one ,had trouble bonding with it.Wnen open I'm doing to order a gasgasbones strap,see how we get on.


----------



## Turpinr

Bonzodog said:


> I had a break from watches for a couple of years ,this was the first major purchase to ease me back in.I've tried so many straps on this one ,had trouble bonding with it.Wnen open I'm doing to order a gasgasbones strap,see how we get on.


How many 'last ever' watches have you had??


----------



## Bonzodog

Turpinr said:


> How many 'last ever' watches have you had??


The sickness goes back over fifty years,I've lost count


----------



## Turpinr

Bonzodog said:


> The sickness goes back over fifty years,I've lost count


Hahahahaha 50 years, that's some time ?
I don't know why but I always assume everyone else is a lot younger than I am.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Turpinr

SMP today, the S300 is having a rest.


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> SMP today, the S300 is having a rest.
> View attachment 15775405


Fantastic, reliable watch, I still miss mine.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Fantastic, reliable watch, I still miss mine.


Thanks, it's one of my favourites


----------



## bounce

Supermarine today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ageezy

PAM kinda day 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus

Back on my wrist ....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

Sporting this today.


----------



## lonegunman

10th Anniversary MBIII in about an hour. Am swapping watches then.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Sporting this today.
> View attachment 15785247


Beautiful❤


----------



## Bugster

I was reminded when handling and setting the Broadsword this morning what a quality product it feels in the hand. Very smooth crown and winding action. Precise to set. Accurate. I know the movement isn't anything special and the brand gets some hate but I think it's quite a watch.


----------



## Turpinr

Bugster said:


> View attachment 15786959
> 
> 
> I was reminded when handling and setting the Broadsword this morning what a quality product it feels in the hand. Very smooth crown and winding action. Precise to set. Accurate. I know the movement isn't anything special and the brand gets some hate but I think it's quite a watch.


The hate is a mystery to me.
On one of the UK watch sites you can almost smell the hatred ?


----------



## Delirious




----------



## Turpinr

Hecky la Pecky what a pic that is 👍


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> The hate is a mystery to me.
> On one of the UK watch sites you can almost smell the hatred 🤔


I really can't understand the hate either, you will probably find 99% of the haters have never even handled a Bremont, but then they are the dopes missing out.


----------



## bounce

Delirious said:


> View attachment 15787393


I have always loved the Waterman, can you post another pic of the whole watch please.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> I really can't understand the hate either, you will probably find 99% of the haters have never even handled a Bremont, but then they are the dopes missing out.


It's like the company has done something personal to these people 🤔


----------



## Delirious

bounce said:


> I have always loved the Waterman, can you post another pic of the whole watch please.


Your wish is my command. Here it is on the Temple Island blue rubber. I'm going to switch it back to the blue canvas with red stitching again soon:









Cheers,
Delirious.


----------



## Turpinr

Delirious said:


> Your wish is my command. Here it is on the Temple Island blue rubber. I'm going to switch it back to the blue canvas with red stitching again soon:
> View attachment 15788552
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Delirious.


Beautiful, crisp and clean, dial and bezel.
I love it


----------



## bounce

Delirious said:


> Your wish is my command. Here it is on the Temple Island blue rubber. I'm going to switch it back to the blue canvas with red stitching again soon:
> View attachment 15788552
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Delirious.


That really is a fantastic looking watch, I love the crisp white dial.
I sometimes think I should have spent a little bit more money & bought this one.  
I think we need to see the watch on the other strap as well.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> That really is a fantastic looking watch, I love the crisp white dial.
> I sometimes think I should have spent a little bit more money & bought this one.
> I think we need to see the watch on the other strap as well.


"I sometimes think I should have spent a little bit more money & bought this one"

I've had exactly the same thoughts ☹


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delirious

bounce said:


> That really is a fantastic looking watch, I love the crisp white dial.
> I sometimes think I should have spent a little bit more money & bought this one.
> I think we need to see the watch on the other strap as well.


Let me switch the strap over at some point and take some more pics.

Cheers,
Delirious.


----------



## bounce

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking W/Timer, looks really nice in white.
How do you find the hands stand out in real life?


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Lovely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delirious

bounce said:


> That really is a fantastic looking watch, I love the crisp white dial.
> I sometimes think I should have spent a little bit more money & bought this one.
> I think we need to see the watch on the other strap as well.


So here it is on the nylon / leather strap with red stitching it comes on:









This strap is not available to purchase unfortunately. It was done exclusively for the Waterman. It's a shame as I really like it and I wouldn't mind another one as a back up as I'm sure I'll wear the hell out of this one.

And lastly it would be rude not to share a wrist shot









Cheers,
Delirious.


----------



## bounce

Delirious said:


> So here it is on the nylon / leather strap with red stitching it comes on:
> View attachment 15792379
> 
> 
> This strap is not available to purchase unfortunately. It was done exclusively for the Waterman. It's a shame as I really like it and I wouldn't mind another one as a back up as I'm sure I'll wear the hell out of this one.
> 
> And lastly it would be rude not to share a wrist shot
> View attachment 15792382
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Delirious.


Excellent pictures, the strap really suits it.
I wonder if Bremont would sell you one as you own the watch it was made for?


----------



## bounce

Tudor again today.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## bounce




----------



## Turpinr

Nice and sunny yesterday with a perfect blue sky.
A cafe on our walking route was selling alcohol too so being able to sit there with a nice view and a glass of vino doubled the pleasure


----------



## Parto

My first Bremont


----------



## Horoticus

Congrats! It's a beauty - wear it on good health.


----------



## Turpinr

Parto said:


> My first Bremont
> View attachment 15807472


Nice one and great pic too.


----------



## bounce

Parto said:


> My first Bremont
> View attachment 15807472


Very nice S300, great pic, welcome to the mad house.


----------



## davidevo

Parto said:


> My first Bremont
> View attachment 15807472


A perfectly Bremont wristy!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bounce

Not my S500, but had this on this afternoon.


----------



## Delirious

Picked this up yesterday. Very pleased with it.


----------



## bounce

Delirious said:


> Picked this up yesterday. Very pleased with it.
> View attachment 15833386


Thats really nice, congratulations.
The bronze really stands out well against the titanium.


----------



## Delirious

Today, mostly this:

















Cheers,
Delirious.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## rguimaraes

Delirious said:


> Picked this up yesterday. Very pleased with it.
> View attachment 15833386


I love this piece, but I wonder whether I'll like the numbers on the dial. May get an S501. Any views? Congrats.


----------



## rguimaraes

Delirious said:


> Today, mostly this:
> View attachment 15837118
> 
> View attachment 15837119
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Delirious.


Maybe the best looking Bremont ever. No words to add. Congrats.


----------



## Delirious

rguimaraes said:


> Maybe the best looking Bremont ever. No words to add. Congrats.


Thanks. One of my favourites too!


----------



## Delirious

rguimaraes said:


> Maybe the best looking Bremont ever. No words to add. Congrats.


I think the Supermarine and in particular the S500 lineup is one of the best lineups Bremont do. I love the case design on the S500 line. I have both The Waterman and the Project Possible. The S501 is a cracker.

Cheers,
Dellirious.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## bounce

rguimaraes said:


> I love this piece, but I wonder whether I'll like the numbers on the dial. May get an S501. Any views? Congrats.


You will not go far wrong with a Supermarine, very good looking well made watches, I have the S500 BL & love it.


----------



## bounce

Bonzodog said:


> View attachment 15840394


Great looking s300.


----------



## Turpinr

Arrived 1/2 hour ago with complimentary Bremont tshirt 👍😎👍


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> View attachment 15842412
> 
> Arrived 1/2 hour ago with complimentary Bremont tshirt 👍😎👍


Absolutely stunning. I hope the Tee shirt fits.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Absolutely stunning. I hope the Tee shirt fits.


Hahaha yeah it does.


----------



## Reverend123!




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a cracking combination that works well.


----------



## OptiUK

carlhaluss said:


> Bremont Broadsword, part of the Armed Forces Collection


Love that strap Carl.

Which one is it and is the Broadsword getting any more love these days or still languishing in the drawer?

Opti

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

OptiUK said:


> Love that strap Carl.
> 
> Which one is it and is the Broadsword getting any more love these days or still languishing in the drawer?
> 
> Opti
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 Thanks, Opti. The Broadsword is getting a bit more wear these days. The strap is from the Windup Shop and Worn & Wound. It's called "Coal" from the Model 2 Premium collection. I love their straps and now own 6 of them!


----------



## OptiUK

Thanks Carl

Looks like that particular variant has sold out so will try to find something similar...

Of course I’ve yet to actually pull the trigger on the Broadsword but looking increasingly likely. 

Glad to hear your one has found favour again!

Best wishes 

Opti 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

OptiUK said:


> Thanks Carl
> 
> Looks like that particular variant has sold out so will try to find something similar...
> 
> Of course I've yet to actually pull the trigger on the Broadsword but looking increasingly likely.
> 
> Glad to hear your one has found favour again!
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Opti
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You can just click on "email me when available". I did that, and a couple weeks later they did send an email telling me it is back in stock.


----------



## OptiUK

Thanks Carl. 

I’ve done that. 

Now I just need to pull the trigger on the Broadsword!

Opti


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

My one and only Bremont










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

wkw said:


> My one and only Bremont
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very nice, love the grey dial.


----------



## buddahlou




----------



## bounce

buddahlou said:


> View attachment 15869778


Stunning white dial Boeing, quite rare on here, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Turpinr

buddahlou said:


> View attachment 15869778


WoW that's beautiful.


----------



## Deacon211

New MBII.

I went through a bit of a process, but I increasingly appreciate its simple beauty.

This new version reminds me a bit of a combination of the WWII RAF navigator watch with the later MOD sword hands.

Nice.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp

wkw said:


> My one and only Bremont
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Awesome watch. Love that dial. Cheers


----------



## bounce

Deacon211 said:


> New MBII.
> 
> I went through a bit of a process, but I increasingly appreciate its simple beauty.
> 
> This new version reminds me a bit of a combination of the WWII RAF navigator watch with the later MOD sword hands.
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic looking MB, the more pics I see of it the more I like it, enjoy.


----------



## Torbs

Just in.Really like it!


----------



## bounce

Very nice Argonaut, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Parto

This watch is getting so much wrist time I'm thinking of letting my others go and getting a solo or mach1. Couldn't be happier with it (unless they added on the go micro adjust)


----------



## Turpinr

This afternoon before the rain.


----------



## rguimaraes

Turpinr said:


> This afternoon before the rain.
> View attachment 15885809


Awesome looking piece!


----------



## bounce

Parto said:


> This watch is getting so much wrist time I'm thinking of letting my others go and getting a solo or mach1. Couldn't be happier with it (unless they added on the go micro adjust)
> View attachment 15885761


I know where you are coming from, they are quite addictive.  
The S300 looks great on a bracelet by the way.


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> This afternoon before the rain.
> View attachment 15885809


Great pic Larry, at least you had some sun today, been rubbish down here.


----------



## bounce

rguimaraes said:


> Awesome looking piece!
> View attachment 15885970


Fantastic looking Griffon, thanks for sharing.


----------



## LAWatchGuy20

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

@bounce [I know where you are coming from, they are quite addictive. 
The S300 looks great on a bracelet by the way.]
Very addictive!!
You're also right about the bracelet 👍


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Great pic Larry, at least you had some sun today, been rubbish down here.


Woke up to floods this morning near us


----------



## bounce

Just got this back today, crystal replaced FOC by Bremont, really pleased.


----------



## M.I.




----------



## bounce




----------



## rguimaraes

bounce said:


> View attachment 15908454


This is a gorgeous piece. I never know whether to get the S500 or S501. The 501 has the leather strap, which makes the watch look taller.


----------



## bounce

rguimaraes said:


> This is a gorgeous piece. I never know whether to get the S500 or S501. The 501 has the leather strap, which makes the watch look taller.


I had the same dilemma & came to the conclusion I had a lot of black dialled watches & fancied something different.

I will say the blue dial changes colour depending on the light & is always easy to read.

The other thing is the blue rubber strap really pull the watch onto your wrist so it feel very comfortable.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> I had the same dilemma & came to the conclusion I had a lot of black dialled watches & fancied something different.
> 
> I will say the blue dial changes colour depending on the light & is always easy to read.
> 
> The other thing is the blue rubber strap really pull the watch onto your wrist so it feel very comfortable.
> View attachment 15909397
> View attachment 15909399
> View attachment 15909400


I was the same with the 300/301 and the blue/black thing also.
I love the Supermarines in black but already had the 58 so went down the blue route.
I have to say though when the sun's out (10 days forecast) the sunburst dial is stunning and I can't get going for gazing at the watch.


----------



## bounce

Its a Blue day today, Blue is the colour football is the game, champions of Europe.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Its a Blue day today, Blue is the colour football is the game, champions of Europe.
> View attachment 15911319


Got to be a Supermarine in the sun.
I was glad Chelsea beat Citeh 👍


----------



## Turpinr

I'll add my blue to the mix today 😎


----------



## antitesis




----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> View attachment 15911354
> 
> 
> I'll add my blue to the mix today 😎


Lovely shot in the Sun Larry, the blue really jumps out at you.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Lovely shot in the Sun Larry, the blue really jumps out at you.


You could dive in it couldn't you ?


----------



## bounce

Had a nice 10 mile walk from Herne Bay to Whitstable today & back along the costal path, very nice.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Had a nice 10 mile walk from Herne Bay to Whitstable today & back along the costal path, very nice.
> View attachment 15915797


Looks lovely, location, weather and watch 😎


----------



## DadofFour

First One


----------



## bounce

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HyFlyer

Here's my Waterman. Do you think the Brit and the German will get along?


----------



## Turpinr

HyFlyer said:


> Here's my Waterman. Do you think the Brit and the German will get along?
> 
> View attachment 15928081


What sort of jacket do you wear over the watch ??
I can't remember ever wearing a watch on my bikes going back to when I was a teenager or in my 30's and 40's.
I don't wear them on my MTB's either for some reason ?
Nice watch and bike combo anyway?


----------



## bounce

HyFlyer said:


> Here's my Waterman. Do you think the Brit and the German will get along?
> 
> View attachment 15928081


I would say perfectly, they are both top of the league in engineering & manufacturing so a match made in heaven.
A great picture of 2 fantastic feats of engineering though, thanks.


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> What sort of jacket do you wear over the watch ??
> I can't remember ever wearing a watch on my bikes going back to when I was a teenager or in my 30's and 40's.
> I don't wear them on my MTB's either for some reason 🤔
> Nice watch and bike combo anyway👍


I always wore a watch under my leather jacket Larry, I remember the zipped cuffs were really useful for this.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> I always wore a watch under my leather jacket Larry, I remember the zipped cuffs were really useful for this.


I'd forgotten all about the zips on the cuffs.
On one of my leathers I put studs on the outside of the zips.One girl friends mum called me Frankie Abbott from please sir.😄


----------



## Turpinr

The Waterman is one of the very best of the Bremont range imo.
I'd never seen one till after I got my S300.
Otherwise......


----------



## HyFlyer

Turpinr said:


> What sort of jacket do you wear over the watch ??
> I can't remember ever wearing a watch on my bikes going back to when I was a teenager or in my 30's and 40's.
> I don't wear them on my MTB's either for some reason ?
> Nice watch and bike combo anyway?


Well I just got the watch so haven't tried it on with my Motoport jacket yet. My jacket does have an adjustable zippered sleeve though.


----------



## Turpinr

HyFlyer said:


> Well I just got the watch so haven't tried it on with my Motoport jacket yet. My jacket does have an adjustable zippered sleeve though.


I don't know how if forgotten about the zipped sleeves d'oh, I'll put it down to the sun?
Even my Belstaffs will open out for a watch


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## bounce

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15932560


Looks great on the bracelet, I also like the goodies you can get from Bremont.


----------



## bounce

Very peaceful walk along the river this evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddahlou

Deleted


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## bounce




----------



## Parto




----------



## bounce

Parto said:


> View attachment 15937130


Looks good on the bracelet.


----------



## antitesis




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Turpinr

Bonzodog said:


> View attachment 15949425


Bugger !!!! Now I want a bracelet on mine, again.
Beautiful 👍


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce




----------



## rguimaraes

this piece is so versatile.


----------



## bounce

rguimaraes said:


> View attachment 15966279
> 
> this piece is so versatile.


Absolutely stunning, very unique as well, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## bounce




----------



## Turpinr

S300 and our 'boy' in his pool


----------



## rguimaraes

This guy


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## bounce




----------



## Turpinr

This was t'other day but I've had it on today too. 😎


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## rguimaraes

Bonzodog said:


> View attachment 16005875


This one...


----------



## bounce




----------



## Horoticus

^Sharp pic @bounce! Always enjoy seeing this beauty. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Glaikit




----------



## 1165dvd

New arrival. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

Glaikit said:


>


That is a stunning looking Argonaut, how are you finding it?


----------



## bounce

1165dvd said:


> New arrival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stop teasing us & post more pictures. We never tire of MB pics.


----------



## Glaikit

bounce said:


> That is a stunning looking Argonaut, how are you finding it?


Thanks! It's a superb watch - very comfortable to wear on both the rubber or sailcloth straps. The different colours on the dial/hands make it quite interesting, as well as the double crown of course!


----------



## 1165dvd

Morning Run Watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rguimaraes

This one...


----------



## Turpinr

Alt1-p2 Lancaster and a bit of morning sun for my 'boy'


----------



## bounce

Back to this today.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Back to this today.
> View attachment 16019232


Nice to see it 👍 ideal in the sun too.


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Alt1-p2 Lancaster and a bit of morning sun for my 'boy'
> View attachment 16019139


Your pictures are so much better on this forum Larry compared to the Alt1 forum, Polo is still not a watch lover I see.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Your pictures are so much better on this forum Larry compared to the Alt1 forum, Polo is still not a watch lover I see.


I've got a pic somewhere with him wearing my SMP but I'm disappointed he isn't more interested in my others ☹


----------



## 1165dvd

Bike watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

[


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

Got the S300 on today while filling Polo's pool up.


----------



## bounce

Back with the S500 today.


----------



## john64

Airco Mach 2 on the wrist today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

Supermarine still on wrist.


----------



## Turpinr

Sunburst dial b'aht sun😎


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Sunburst dial b'aht sun😎
> View attachment 16057502
> 
> 
> Looking good as always Larry.


----------



## Turpinr

Cheers Steve 👍


----------



## bounce




----------



## rguimaraes

This space has been quiet.


----------



## bounce

rguimaraes said:


> This space has been quiet.
> View attachment 16080736
> View attachment 16080737


Thats fantastic, chrono running as well.


----------



## bounce

You are correct, very quite lately.
Lets liven it up a bit guys.


----------



## Turpinr

Lancaster and pooped Staffie 🐶😎


----------



## somyp

Supermarine s300 white dial


----------



## bounce

somyp said:


> Supermarine s300 white dial
> View attachment 16092267


Thats a nice colour combination, the dial really stands out with the dark Bezel, very nice.


----------



## bounce

For the first day of Autumn.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> For the first day of Autumn.
> View attachment 16094754


Is that a wee bit of sun ??
Already cooler oop ere


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Is that a wee bit of sun ??
> Already cooler oop ere


Just a tiny crack in the clouds, for like 2 mins.  
Yes, its hovering around 20c here today, lower than it should be.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Just a tiny crack in the clouds, for like 2 mins.
> Yes, its hovering around 20c here today, lower than it should be.


Cracking the flags up here now


----------



## lonegunman

My MBIII with the white dial. Every time it is back up in the rotation i like it a little bit more.


----------



## bounce

Blue Monday today.


----------



## Turpinr

The S300 and sun go together like chips and mushy peas


----------



## rguimaraes

Turpinr said:


> The S300 and sun go together like chips and mushy peas
> View attachment 16121981


Here you go. Bremont forum has been so quiet.


----------



## rguimaraes




----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> The S300 and sun go together like chips and mushy peas
> View attachment 16121981


Couldn't agree more Larry, made for each other, stunning as always.


----------



## bounce

rguimaraes said:


> View attachment 16122197


Awesome ALT1-C. 👍


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Couldn't agree more Larry, made for each other, stunning as always.


Thanks Steve, what've you had on today ??
I've changed over to my Seamaster for today


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Thanks Steve, what've you had on today ??
> I've changed over to my Seamaster for today


Bought this & my CW with me to the Algarve. 👍😎


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Bought this & my CW with me to the Algarve.
> View attachment 16125636
> View attachment 16125637


That's an absolutely cracking pic, worthy of a 10/10.
A glass of something would be even better 

Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## rguimaraes

Turpinr said:


> That's an absolutely cracking pic, worthy of a 10/10.
> A glass of something would be even better
> 
> Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


Love this one


----------



## Turpinr

rguimaraes said:


> Love this one
> View attachment 16134817


2 Typhoons flew over us on Monday then a Hercules followed and banked over on it's starboard wing tip, awesome👍
The Hercules is one of my top 3 Bremonts, it's a beaut.


----------



## bounce

rguimaraes said:


> Love this one
> View attachment 16134817


Amazing watch, I don't think pics do it justice.


----------



## bounce

Should I send this back to Bremont the dial has gone all weird.


----------



## rguimaraes

bounce said:


> Amazing watch, I don't think pics do it justice.


I agree. I think the strap should be a croc or a glossy calf leather one. But happy as it is. Love it. Thanks


----------



## bounce

rguimaraes said:


> I agree. I think the strap should be a croc or a glossy calf leather one. But happy as it is. Love it. Thanks


I agree, I think a black leather croc would look very good, I often have my PAM1088 on one & I think it suits it well.


----------



## mediasapiens




----------



## rguimaraes

Love this strap on the argo.


----------



## bounce

rguimaraes said:


> Love this strap on the argo.
> View attachment 16152227


It looks great, is it a stiff strap or quite flexible?


----------



## Parto




----------



## Turpinr

Parto said:


> View attachment 16154361


Lovely❤
Everytime I see one on a bracelet I want to put mine on one 😄 thanks for the reminder.
How comfortable is the bracelet ??


----------



## Parto

Turpinr said:


> Lovely❤
> How comfortable is the bracelet ??


Bracelet is comfortable and well made but I do wish it had some on the go micro adjust (and possibly a taper).


----------



## Turpinr

Parto said:


> Bracelet is comfortable and well made but I do wish it had some on the go micro adjust (and possibly a taper).


Can you put some more pics up please ??
I've just seen one on Ebay and might give it a punt.
I'm not that keen on the rubber that it came on


----------



## Parto

Turpinr said:


> Can you put some more pics up please ??
> I've just seen one on Ebay and might give it a punt.


Sure


----------



## Turpinr

Parto said:


> Sure
> View attachment 16154477
> View attachment 16154478
> View attachment 16154479


Cheers it looks great.👍
I'll put a bid in


----------



## Parto

The one on ebay has looks to have polished links. It's easy enough to brush though if it bothers you.


----------



## Turpinr

Parto said:


> The one on ebay has looks to have polished links. It's easy enough to brush though if it bothers you.


The pics aren't very clear are they.He says he's only worn it once so I don't know why he'd want to polish it.
What would you use to get the brushed finish back??
I have a few different grades of wet and dry that I've used on clasps before


----------



## Parto

I use a green scotchbrite pad initially (making sure to go in nice straight lines), then finish with either a couple of passes with either Cape cod or a bergeon pad if you have one.


----------



## rguimaraes

bounce said:


> It looks great, is it a stiff strap or quite flexible?


More flexible than a new Bremont leather or the rubber one. Very little break in needed. I like Bremont leather straps and their sizing offerings, but had heard good things about this one (Artem) and wanted to give it a try. Not cheap but definitely worth it.


----------



## Turpinr

Parto said:


> I use a green scotchbrite pad initially (making sure to go in nice straight lines), then finish with either a couple of passes with either Cape cod or a bergeon pad if you have one.


Cheers again👍I have plenty of packets of Scotchbrite (purple and green) 
Apparently there's another bracelet on Facebook but I'm not a member.


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Cheers again👍I have plenty of packets of Scotchbrite (purple and green)
> Apparently there's another bracelet on Facebook but I'm not a member.


Hi Larry, 
I have sent you a message about a strap advertised on Facebook.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Hi Larry,
> I have sent you a message about a strap advertised on Facebook.


Whoops 😳


----------



## bounce

Had my CW GMT on all week, swopped back to this now.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## bounce

Cant decide between these 2 today.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Cant decide between these 2 today.
> View attachment 16166745


The S500 looks dark in that pic.I thought you'd got a new un 🤔


----------



## Bonzodog

bounce said:


> Cant decide between these 2 today.
> View attachment 16166745


Life can be tough at times😁


----------



## Turpinr

Bonzodog said:


> Life can be tough at times😁


Hahaha 👍


----------



## Horoticus

bounce said:


> Cant decide between these 2 today.
> View attachment 16166745


Left wrist, right wrist....problem solved!


----------



## rguimaraes

Horoticus said:


> Left wrist, right wrist....problem solved!


But if they hit each other, only one will survive...


----------



## rguimaraes




----------



## Turpinr

rguimaraes said:


> View attachment 16166815


It's looking better than ever 👍


----------



## Turpinr

My S300 now on a bracelet.Free spring bars from Bremont btw


----------



## Bonzodog

Turpinr said:


> My S300 now on a bracelet.Free spring bars from Bremont btw
> View attachment 16168775
> View attachment 16168778


Looks good,I really like the Bremont bracelets.I’m trying out the rubber strap on my white S300,but a bracelet my be on the cards next year.


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> My S300 now on a bracelet.Free spring bars from Bremont btw
> View attachment 16168775
> View attachment 16168778


Looks really good Larry, suit the watch really well.
I think I need one for my S500 now.


----------



## rguimaraes

Great to see a lot of folks like their Bremont bracelets. I cannot imagine mine on a bracelet - love their straps, including the variety and sizes, etc.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Looks really good Larry, suit the watch really well.
> I think I need one for my S500 now.


I had it on yesterday when we went out and it was really comfortable.
Even my Missus likes it.


----------



## Turpinr

Bonzodog said:


> Looks good,I really like the Bremont bracelets.I’m trying out the rubber strap on my white S300,but a bracelet my be on the cards next year.


I wore mine on the rubber strap for 15 months but every time I saw one on a bracelet, such as on here last week, or when @bounce gave me nudge, I wanted one.


----------



## Turpinr

The correct end links came earlier and in a lovely jewellery bag worthy of Tiffany's.
Plus 2 spare spring bars.
Bremont customer service has always been excellent


----------



## Turpinr

S300 again today


----------



## longle10

Probably need under the sun shot to show off its beauty









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

longle10 said:


> Probably need under the sun shot to show off its beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


Very nice, one of my favorite's, enjoy.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## bounce

Bonzodog said:


> View attachment 16185485


Great pic, I really like the white contrast of the dial it really stands out.


----------



## Bonzodog

bounce said:


> Great pic, I really like the white contrast of the dial it really stands out.


Yes at my age I need an easily readable dial.


----------



## Turpinr

Bonzodog said:


> Yes at my age I need an easily readable dial.


The rest of us are mere teenagers 😄


----------



## bounce




----------



## rguimaraes

bounce said:


> View attachment 16196818


From yesterday


----------



## bounce

rguimaraes said:


> From yesterday
> View attachment 16196834


That is a stunning watch, did you go to the unveiling or were you one of the first to actually buy one?


----------



## rguimaraes

bounce said:


> That is a stunning watch, did you go to the unveiling or were you one of the first to actually buy one?


I’m on the fence. I have to the Hawking and the Spruce. I saw it at WatchTime New York (which. I highly recommend btw). I loved it, but I still prefer the 43mm or the 41mm over the 40mm case. But maybe I’m being a bit hard-headed. More pics here.


----------



## bounce

rguimaraes said:


> I’m on the fence. I have to the Hawking and the Spruce. I saw it at WatchTime New York (which. I highly recommend btw). I loved it, but I still prefer the 43mm or the 41mm over the 40mm case. But maybe I’m being a bit hard-headed. More pics here.
> View attachment 16197768
> View attachment 16197770


Fantastic pictures, I love the watch, but like yourself normally go for 42-44mm watches.
I still think the price is very high for the st/steel version. That us £4,500 more than a new Daytona (If you can get one).


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rguimaraes

bounce said:


> Fantastic pictures, I love the watch, but like yourself normally go for 42-44mm watches.
> I still think the price is very high for the st/steel version. That us £4,500 more than a new Daytona (If you can get one).


The Daytona comparison is not a good one. In reality, you can get this or a green OP41 (market price). Which one is more interesting in terms of looks or detail? For those who claim R’s heritage or pedigree I say, why stop there and not go for a Breguet, or Blancpain, among many w more heritage (whatever that means these days). At 42mm I would have been very tempted.
Cheers.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Horoticus

Bonzodog said:


> View attachment 16204145


Very nice strap combo, bonzo!


----------



## Bonzodog

Horoticus said:


> Very nice strap combo, bonzo!


Thanks ,it’s a Watch Steward.


----------



## DadofFour

Bonzodog said:


> View attachment 16204145


I may have to copy this strap in the future, that looks like a great combo. Do the straps hold in place well?


----------



## DadofFour

rguimaraes said:


> I’m on the fence. I have to the Hawking and the Spruce. I saw it at WatchTime New York (which. I highly recommend btw). I loved it, but I still prefer the 43mm or the 41mm over the 40mm case. But maybe I’m being a bit hard-headed. More pics here.
> View attachment 16197768
> View attachment 16197770


I think that watch looks better in these photos than the press release ones. This watch got ripped to shreds over on the comments in HODINKEE. More than I could ever afford, but a lot of watches are. I really liked the white dial version, I thought the blue hands were striking and the same color dial window was a plus to me.


----------



## rguimaraes

DadofFour said:


> I think that watch looks better in these photos than the press release ones. This watch got ripped to shreds over on the comments in HODINKEE. More than I could ever afford, but a lot of watches are. I really liked the white dial version, I thought the blue hands were striking and the same color dial window was a plus to me.


The comments on H are pretty low brow frankly. It’s the same story, they complain about the price without analyzing the watch. I for one love the fact that they have some connection to history. I get it that it’s not for everyone, but I don’t see the reason to pile on it. Sometimes it is from the same people who apparently have no problem w T putting a Kenissi or “T manufacture” movement in their pieces, not bothering w the (tacky) Gaga/Beckham ads while being complaining about Bremont’s marketing, and praising a new color or a case back when really there’s nothing new. Half the time, I really don’t get our hobby. But the double standard is really annoying. Cheers.


----------



## Bonzodog

DadofFour said:


> I may have to copy this strap in the future, that looks like a great combo. Do the straps hold in place well?


I’ve only worn it once,but so far so good.


----------



## Turpinr

My wife's early xmas present.
The pic doesn't do it justice as the hands are a lovely blue colour and the strap is also dark blue and not black.
Polo couldn't care less🐶


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> My wife's early xmas present.
> The pic doesn't do it justice as the hands are a lovely blue colour and the strap is also dark blue and not black.
> Polo couldn't care less🐶
> View attachment 16207894


That is very nice Larry, I bet your wife is over the moon. 
I think Polo needs a stern talking too.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> That is very nice Larry, I bet your wife is over the moon.
> I think Polo needs a stern talking too.


Polo is an Omega fan and is beyond help 😄
My missus has joined a Bremont site on facetube and is with the program 👍


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Polo is an Omega fan and is beyond help 😄
> My missus has joined a Bremont site on facetube and is with the program 👍


I know I have just seen her watch on there.


----------



## Turpinr

I'm wearing the Lancaster today and noticed the date window on my wife's Solo 34 is fairly big for the size of the dial which is 👍+


----------



## bounce

I think Bremont got the Lume spot on with the watch.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> I think Bremont got the Lume spot on with the watch.
> View attachment 16220501


I think it got the S300's share as well 😄


----------



## Dom216

Turpinr said:


> The correct end links came earlier and in a lovely jewellery bag worthy of Tiffany's.
> Plus 2 spare spring bars.
> Bremont customer service has always been excellent
> View attachment 16180352
> 
> View attachment 16180351


I am considering purchasing a bracelet for my 2 S300's, how do you find it wears size wise on the bracelet compared to the Temple Island? I did try one on a few years back on a bracelet before I bought the first one and thought it was small but had been wearing my SMP daily at the time which wears bigger than the S300 anyway.


----------



## Turpinr

Dom216 said:


> I am considering purchasing a bracelet for my 2 S300's, how do you find it wears size wise on the bracelet compared to the Temple Island? I did try one on a few years back on a bracelet before I bought the first one and thought it was small but had been wearing my SMP daily at the time which wears bigger than the S300 anyway.


I like it but don't think it compares well with an SMP and my SMP is nearly 20 years old.
I bought my bracelet via Facebook but then had to source the correct end links.
I'm not that keen on the rubber strap and much prefer the bracelet


----------



## Dom216

Turpinr said:


> I like it but don't think it compares well with an SMP and my SMP is nearly 20 years old.
> I bought my bracelet via Facebook but then had to source the correct end links.
> I'm not that keen on the rubber strap and much prefer the bracelet
> View attachment 16229541


Thanks, I was only comparing the size of the watch with the SMP when both on bracelets. I mainly wear my S300's on leather straps. I thought the bracelet made the watch appear smaller but it was some time ago that I tried one. I think the SMP bracelet is one of the best.


----------



## ciclismosam

First time on WUS in quite awhile. Added this to the collection recently and although it is my largest and thickest watch I have been wearing it a ton since it arrived. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

ciclismosam said:


> First time on WUS in quite awhile. Added this to the collection recently and although it is my largest and thickest watch I have been wearing it a ton since it arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice ALT1, I have been admiring these quite a lot lately, who knows.


----------



## ciclismosam

bounce said:


> Very nice ALT1, I have been admiring these quite a lot lately, who knows.


I’ve been very happy with it! I put off a watch with a 7750 family movement (7754 base in this case) for a long time due to the size of watches with them. My S300 convinced me if anyone can make a case for a watch that size that it is Bremont. 100% works on my 6.5 inch wrist! 

Also a total strap monster, and the combination of chronograph and GMT is probably the best day to day function I could ever want.



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rguimaraes

Appreciating this piece more and more.


----------



## Turpinr

These 2 today.One for the lady and one for the gent.


----------



## bounce

ciclismosam said:


> I’ve been very happy with it! I put off a watch with a 7750 family movement (7754 base in this case) for a long time due to the size of watches with them. My S300 convinced me if anyone can make a case for a watch that size that it is Bremont. 100% works on my 6.5 inch wrist!
> 
> Also a total strap monster, and the combination of chronograph and GMT is probably the best day to day function I could ever want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely Stunning.


----------



## bounce

rguimaraes said:


> Appreciating this piece more and more.


I think I definitely prefer the MB III to MB II, looks really good.


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> These 2 today.One for the lady and one for the gent.
> View attachment 16237633


Perfect pairing Larry, have a great day.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Perfect pairing Larry, have a great day.


Cheers Steve, and you.


----------



## rguimaraes

ciclismosam said:


> I’ve been very happy with it! I put off a watch with a 7750 family movement (7754 base in this case) for a long time due to the size of watches with them. My S300 convinced me if anyone can make a case for a watch that size that it is Bremont. 100% works on my 6.5 inch wrist!
> 
> Also a total strap monster, and the combination of chronograph and GMT is probably the best day to day function I could ever want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great on your wrist and agree that the case and functionality are amazing. Wonder how many people who talk about Bremont have actually tried one on (let alone own it). Also like that in your piece even though the subdials have the same color as the dial, they still pop due to texture and the indentation around them.
I’ve been flirting w the Alt-Z for a while and want to have one with the extra crown at 8. How do you like that feature? Cheers.


----------



## ciclismosam

rguimaraes said:


> Looks great on your wrist and agree that the case and functionality are amazing. Wonder how many people who talk about Bremont have actually tried one on (let alone own it). Also like that in your piece even though the subdials have the same color as the dial, they still pop due to texture and the indentation around them.
> I’ve been flirting w the Alt-Z for a while and want to have one with the extra crown at 8. How do you like that feature? Cheers.


I know I was one that had never tried them. I also felt from press photos/online that they seems really nice but over priced. I tried on a S300 a year or so ago and walked away with it, the Alt-1 ZT followed within the year and I feel these are every bit as good as my Tudor and Omega’s have been.

For the roto-click crown at 8. I think it is really cool and fun. It works great and turning it am having that click every 30 minutes around the 24 hour bezel as it rotates is satisfying. However practically I rarely use it as I primarily only aim to keep track of 2 time zones at once the vast majority of the time. Also I think operating it on the wrist would be pretty hard.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

I really can't fault this as an everyday watch.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Dan.B

Bremont Argonaut on the wrist today.


----------



## rguimaraes

Dan.B said:


> Bremont Argonaut on the wrist today.
> View attachment 16256056


----------



## Turpinr

one S300 and one dozing dog.


----------



## Turpinr

I'm making a 3rd and final change with the same dog for today.


----------



## bounce

This evenings choice.


----------



## ciclismosam

I’ve found what I consider the perfect strap for my S300. Erica’s Original MN, so comfortable!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

ciclismosam said:


> I’ve found what I consider the perfect strap for my S300. Erica’s Original MN, so comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your dog looks as impressed as mine does 🐶


----------



## Turpinr

Supermarine and Lancaster


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heuerolexomega

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


COYS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr




----------



## bounce

My most worn watch of 2021.


----------



## Turpinr

My wife's Solo LC 34mm and my Alt1-p2 Lancaster


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> My wife's Solo LC 34mm and my Alt1-p2 Lancaster
> View attachment 16307223


It makes a change to see the movements Larry, very nice.


----------



## bounce

Happy Xmas eve, todays choice.


----------



## R1CO

Enjoying MBII on Erika’s. Extremely comfortable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emphasis

R1CO said:


> Enjoying MBII on Erika’s. Extremely comfortable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice detail with the color matching. Also makes for a nice seasonal watch.


----------



## bounce

A Happy Bremont New Years Eve to everyone.


----------



## Howard78

This…!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bounce

Feeling Blue this evening.


----------



## rguimaraes

bounce said:


> Feeling Blue this evening.
> View attachment 16346946


----------



## guran

Even if it's a P-3 Orion Special Military, it just happened to be at work in a F-16.


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumpkin




----------



## Bonzodog

Been wearing this one today.


----------



## bounce

New arrival for me, I have wanted this one for a while.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> New arrival for me, I have wanted this one for a while.
> View attachment 16360504


Nice one Steve, is that one an early retirement present ?


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Nice one Steve, is that one an early retirement present ?


I have just become a Grandad Larry, so it is to honour that occasion, unfortunately the s500 went in PX.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> I have just become a Grandad Larry, so it is to honour that occasion, unfortunately the s500 went in PX.


Congratulations Steve.
Mum, dad and little un OK  
Pity about the S500.It won't be the same without it


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Congratulations Steve.
> Mum, dad and little un OK
> Pity about the S500.It won't be the same without it


Thanks Larry, yes all well, but tired .  
I decided I can always pick up another one down the line if I miss it too much, I am sure I will.


----------



## bounce

Really enjoying my latest purchase.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce




----------



## Bonzodog

Just in this morning 2639-13.Put a nato on untill I decide what strap to go for.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> View attachment 16382583


Looking good there Steve 👍
I'm still getting used to not seeing the S501


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Looking good there Steve 👍
> I'm still getting used to not seeing the S501


Maybe later down the line Larry, who knows?
I also fancy an MBIII, I will see how the money goes when I actually retire.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Maybe later down the line Larry, who knows?
> I also fancy an MBIII, I will see how the money goes when I actually retire.


I can't rule out future Bremonts either.
Don't let being retired get in the way 😁


----------



## bounce

Enjoying a bit of much needed sunshine today.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Enjoying a bit of much needed sunshine today.
> View attachment 16396799


Sunshine ??
It's cold and misty here.


----------



## Turpinr




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Turpinr

Bonzodog said:


> View attachment 16406005


2 on the bounce there 👍


----------



## Tobyg

Hey all

I’m wearing my first Bremont and a watch I’m very proud of- my Supermarine S501 London Heathrow ATC special projects watch.
I organized the project and we made just 28 of these amazing watches.

The dial is the map used on our Air Traffic Control ground radar(you and see runway 27R at the top of the dial and runway 27L between the 4 and 8 positions.

I’ve just put it back on the black leather Bremont strap with orange stitching for a more Winter feel. Beautiful watches and I’m so proud of the finished result!


----------



## Turpinr

Tobyg said:


> View attachment 16406576
> 
> Hey all
> 
> I’m wearing my first Bremont and a watch I’m very proud of- my Supermarine S501 London Heathrow ATC special projects watch.
> I organized the project and we made just 28 of these amazing watches.
> 
> The dial is the map used on our Air Traffic Control ground radar(you and see runway 27R at the top of the dial and runway 27L between the 4 and 8 positions.
> 
> I’ve just put it back on the black leather Bremont strap with orange stitching for a more Winter feel. Beautiful watches and I’m so proud of the finished result!


It's a cracker 👍


----------



## bounce

Tobyg said:


> View attachment 16406576
> 
> Hey all
> 
> I’m wearing my first Bremont and a watch I’m very proud of- my Supermarine S501 London Heathrow ATC special projects watch.
> I organized the project and we made just 28 of these amazing watches.
> 
> The dial is the map used on our Air Traffic Control ground radar(you and see runway 27R at the top of the dial and runway 27L between the 4 and 8 positions.
> 
> I’ve just put it back on the black leather Bremont strap with orange stitching for a more Winter feel. Beautiful watches and I’m so proud of the finished result!


That is a very nice limited edition watch, enjoy.


----------



## bounce

Wearing one of these for lunch today, but can't decide.


----------



## antitesis

S302


----------



## Bonzodog

Artem sailcloth strap


----------



## bounce

This all weekend I think.


----------



## [email protected]

And on steel…


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

[email protected] said:


> And on steel…
> 
> View attachment 16446988


I prefer the S300 on steel 👍


----------



## Turpinr

Lancaster for the wintery Lancashire weather 🐧


----------



## Activ8

Turpinr said:


> Lancaster for the wintery Lancashire weather 🐧


Snap... wore mine today too!


----------



## Turpinr

Activ8 said:


> Snap... wore mine today too!
> 
> View attachment 16449508


Nice one 👍
We can do a fly past


----------



## Activ8

Turpinr said:


> Nice one 👍
> We can do a fly past


 My friend has number 001 and his colleague 002 so we can even form a flight!


----------



## Turpinr

Activ8 said:


> My friend has number 001 and his colleague 002 so we can even form a flight!


Yeah true.👍What number's yours ?
Mine's No.12 so I'd have to be in B flight.
Mine might have been lower but I changed the etching on the rotor from QR-T to my dad's service No. 
It's the only watch I've got that isn't on a bracelet and I don't think they'd look good on one, do you ??


----------



## Activ8

Turpinr said:


> Yeah true.👍What number's yours ?
> Mine's No.12 so I'd have to be in B flight.
> Mine might have been lower but I changed the etching on the rotor from QR-T to my dad's service No.
> It's the only watch I've got that isn't on a bracelet and I don't think they'd look good on one, do you ??


Mine is 33 but I asked for that for personal reasons... Seb who has No.1 (he also designed the watch dial) had his on a bracelet which I didn't think looked as good on me as the leather. I got mine on the deployment which has to be the most uncomfortable deployment clasp of any of my watches!


----------



## Turpinr

Activ8 said:


> Mine is 33 but I asked for that for personal reasons... Seb who has No.1 (he also designed the watch dial) had his on a bracelet which I didn't think looked as good on me as the leather. I got mine on the deployment which has to be the most uncomfortable deployment clasp of any of my watches!


Have you got a pic of your mate's watch on the bracelet please ?


----------



## Activ8

Turpinr said:


> Have you got a pic of your mate's watch on the bracelet please ?


No... but it was on the original file that came with the order form.


----------



## Turpinr

Activ8 said:


> No... but it was on the original file that came with the order form.
> 
> View attachment 16450983


It doesn't look as bad as I'd thought 🤔


----------



## bounce

Popped up to the Bremont Boutique in Bluewater, Kent today.
Met some of the guys who work there, very nice knowledgeable & helpful people. I highly recommend a visit if you are up that way.
Tried on the Blue & Black MBII's, very nice couple of watches & probably my next Bremont purchase.
Also had a nice bottle of ale whilst I was there.


----------



## wwwryan

bounce said:


> Popped up to the Bremont Boutique in Bluewater, Kent today.
> Met some of the guys who work there, very nice knowledgeable & helpful people. I highly recommend a visit if you are up that way.
> Tried on the Blue & Black MBII's, very nice couple of watches & probably my next Bremont purchase.
> Also had a nice bottle of ale whilst I was there.
> View attachment 16453905
> View attachment 16453907
> View attachment 16453909
> View attachment 16453910


Were you able to test the crowns? I've heard some complaining they are difficult to work with.


----------



## bounce

wwwryan said:


> Were you able to test the crowns? I've heard some complaining they are difficult to work with.


I did try the roto click on the black dial MBII & it felt fine just like my ALT1-WT.


----------



## Bonzodog

Hirsch Robby strap,Strapcode deployant clasp.


----------



## bounce

Popped up to London today to pick up my long awaited Tudor Harrods Black Bay.
Whilst I was there I popped along to the Bremont Boutique in Mayfair to try on the new Williams WR22 & a couple of others, it is very nice in the flesh & I can see it selling well.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Popped up to London today to pick up my long awaited Tudor Harrods Black Bay.
> Whilst I was there I popped along to the Bremont Boutique in Mayfair to try on the new Williams WR22 & a couple of others, it is very nice in the flesh & I can see it selling well.
> View attachment 16506294
> View attachment 16506296
> View attachment 16506297
> View attachment 16506298
> View attachment 16506301
> View attachment 16506302


Did you see the Argonaut??
The Harrods is a stunning piece.
Whenever I wind my 58 up I'm always amazed how smooth the movement is
By coincidence I've been looking at the Sotek Broadsword because its green.


----------



## rguimaraes

bounce said:


> Popped up to London today to pick up my long awaited Tudor Harrods Black Bay.
> Whilst I was there I popped along to the Bremont Boutique in Mayfair to try on the new Williams WR22 & a couple of others, it is very nice in the flesh & I can see it selling well.
> View attachment 16506294
> View attachment 16506296
> View attachment 16506297
> View attachment 16506298
> View attachment 16506301
> View attachment 16506302


Many thanks for sharing these pics. I have the Alt1-C Griffon and the White Jag as my Bremont chronos, but I have always had a soft spot for the Alt1-ZT in the picture (also like the blue WT, but less than the ZT). And I really liked the Williams on the strap. Can’t have it all I guess. Any views on the ZT when seen next to the Williams? Cheers.


----------



## bounce

rguimaraes said:


> Many thanks for sharing these pics. I have the Alt1-C Griffon and the White Jag as my Bremont chronos, but I have always had a soft spot for the Alt1-ZT in the picture (also like the blue WT, but less than the ZT). And I really liked the Williams on the strap. Can’t have it all I guess. Any views on the ZT when seen next to the Williams? Cheers.


I have always liked the ZT & it was a toss up between that & my WT.
I really like the dial on the Williams, but wish it had a GMT function.  
It would still be a very hard choice if I had to choose between the 2 of them.


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Did you see the Argonaut??
> The Harrods is a stunning piece.
> Whenever I wind my 58 up I'm always amazed how smooth the movement is
> By coincidence I've been looking at the Sotek Broadsword because its green.


Hi Larry, yes Harrods had the Argonaut on display, but didn't notice the Sotek Broadsword though
You are right the Tudor movements do seem really smooth.
When is the green Sotek coming?


----------



## rguimaraes

A Williams when I already have this...?


----------



## Turpinr

rguimaraes said:


> A Williams when I already have this...?
> View attachment 16508421


I ❤ that white dial.


----------



## bounce

rguimaraes said:


> A Williams when I already have this...?
> View attachment 16508421


Why would you when you have that, stunning.


----------



## jovani




----------



## rguimaraes

bounce said:


> Why would you when you have that, stunning.


That’s the question. I really like the Williams but I am wondering if it’s overkill given that I have the white Jaguar. Actually, this is one thing I like about Bremont designs. Few other brands, in my opinion, effectively manage to release attractive pieces year after year. Another example: I have the MB3, but also like/want the U2 Jet and especially the new Savannah. Choices, choices,...(temptations). Cheers.


----------



## bounce

rguimaraes said:


> That’s the question. I really like the Williams but I am wondering if it’s overkill given that I have the white Jaguar. Actually, this is one thing I like about Bremont designs. Few other brands, in my opinion, effectively manage to release attractive pieces year after year. Another example: I have the MB3, but also like/want the U2 Jet and especially the new Savannah. Choices, choices,...(temptations). Cheers.


If only we had bottomless pits of money eh? I really love the MBIII, but I already have 4 GMT's so do I really need another one.  
Would I get the WR22 in your situation with that stunning Jaguar, probably not.
As you say, Bremont do release some amazing watches.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> If only we had bottomless pits of money eh? I really love the MBIII, but I already have 4 GMT's so do I really need another one.
> Would I get the WR22 in your situation with that stunning Jaguar, probably not.
> As you say, Bremont do release some amazing watches.


You can feel the tug of the purse strings all the time 😩


----------



## rguimaraes

bounce said:


> If only we had bottomless pits of money eh? I really love the MBIII, but I already have 4 GMT's so do I really need another one.
> Would I get the WR22 in your situation with that stunning Jaguar, probably not.
> As you say, Bremont do release some amazing watches.


Thanks- I’ll be tempted for months or years to come. It’s like the ZT, 5+ years and I still dig it. Will wait for W&Ws (IWC, Oris, others releases) before doing anything silly. Cheers.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugster




----------



## Turpinr

Nice combination, beer and Bremont 👍


----------



## Simpkijd

Picked up this new guy yesterday. Digging the orange strap and overall feel of this watch. My first Bremont but most likely not my last.


----------



## Turpinr

Blue Supermarine on St. Staffie day.
Ok I made the St. Staffie day bit up, but it sounds good


----------



## [email protected]

Supermarine 300, bright and white:


----------



## [email protected]

Simpkijd said:


> Picked up this new guy yesterday. Digging the orange strap and overall feel of this watch. My first Bremont but most likely not my last.
> View attachment 16525659


Very nice 👍🏼


----------



## Flicker




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Turpinr

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 16551165


You've caught that one well👍


----------



## Dom216

When the sun is shining it is time to swap the black for the blue.


----------



## Turpinr

Dom216 said:


> When the sun is shining it is time to swap the black for the blue.
> 
> View attachment 16551548
> View attachment 16551549


In the sun it has to be blue👍
I've had a Tudor Royal on this morning but my S300 really pops in the sun and will be on later.


----------



## [email protected]

Turpinr said:


> You've caught that one well👍


Thank you, but credit goes to Bremont, of course. They are doing quite while by themselves, IMO.


----------



## Turpinr

[email protected] said:


> Thank you, but credit goes to Bremont, of course. They are doing quite while by themselves, IMO.


I did what you've done and went the bracelet route for my S300.
I think the Bremont bracelets are vastly understated.It only lacks micro adjustment


----------



## bounce

Enjoying the sunshine today with my WT.


----------



## bounce




----------



## bounce

Swopped the black strap for a blue today.


----------



## rguimaraes

How about this?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## unsub073




----------



## Turpinr

Mr and Mrs Bremont out and about yesterday.There was no sun out when we set off but the S300 worked it's magic again


----------



## antitesis




----------



## bounce

Weekend choice.


----------



## bounce

Out on the bike today.


----------



## Simpkijd

I think this guy sings on a nautical themed nato.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DieSkim

Wearing the loaner today, the MBll had to take a quick trip back to the UK for some TLC


----------



## Turpinr

Another white and blue.My wife's Solo LC.


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Another white and blue.My wife's Solo LC.
> View attachment 16631863


That is a stunning picture Larry, it really shows the watch off well.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> That is a stunning picture Larry, it really shows the watch off well.


Thanks 👍Took a few attempts 😄


----------



## jimmbob

New strap alert! Really pleased with this one from the Strap Tailor. Makes a change from all black.


----------



## sweets

This


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Flicker




----------



## bounce

Enjoying the sunshine today.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Enjoying the sunshine today.
> View attachment 16644847


Has to be blue in the sun 👍😎
How are you getting on with the Harrods ?
I've been looking at green Superoceans.
I really want something green.


----------



## bounce

Blue always looks good in the sun.  
I haven't worn the Harrods a great deal yet as I am still working & have been wearing my C Ward, but plan to soon.
Yes the SuperOceans in green look very good, although a friend of mine has just bought a green Oris & I must say it is a stunning looking watch for the price.


----------



## bounce




----------



## bounce

Enjoying the sunshine along the river today.


----------



## rguimaraes

New shoes...for the Argo.


----------



## Turpinr




----------



## bounce

My friends & my Bremonts enjoying a break in Rhodes. 😎


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> View attachment 16686384
> View attachment 16686385


Polo still doesn’t look too impressed Larry. 😂👍


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Polo still doesn’t look too impressed Larry. 😂👍


He's easily bribed with cheese and crackers.His stance soon crumbles.
I sent my Breitling back by the way.
It was gaining 12 seconds per day☹
On it's way back to Switzerland to be regulated 
Both Bremonts on the other hand are within 2 seconds either way


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> He's easily bribed with cheese and crackers.His stance soon crumbles.
> I sent my Breitling back by the way.
> It was gaining 12 seconds per day☹
> On it's way back to Switzerland to be regulated
> Both Bremonts on the other hand are within 2 seconds either way


That’s a nuisance, but hopefully it will be back soon. 👍


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> That’s a nuisance, but hopefully it will be back soon. 👍


I was told 6 weeks which I hope is right.
It's got a Tudor movement in so i was expecting better


----------



## bounce

Yes, it should be a lot better, both of mine are within about 2 secs a day.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Yes, it should be a lot better, both of mine are within about 2 secs a day.


Both my Tudors are fine too.
I thought it may have picked some magnetism up in transit as my wife's Bremont did, but her watch was running 90 seconds fast so a big giveaway and easily remedied.
It's a pity as my collection seems empty now


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Both my Tudors are fine too.
> I thought it may have picked some magnetism up in transit as my wife's Bremont did, but her watch was running 90 seconds fast so a big giveaway and easily remedied.
> It's a pity as my collection seems empty now


Yes 90 secs is quite obvious. It could have taken a slight knock in transit & it put it out a little bit. Still I am sure it will be perfect when it’s back. 👍


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Yes 90 secs is quite obvious. It could have taken a slight knock in transit & it put it out a little bit. Still I am sure it will be perfect when it’s back. 👍


Yeah a bit of regulating will do it.
How've your watches been for snorkeling?


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Yeah a bit of regulating will do it.
> How've your watches been for snorkeling?


Didn't do any snorkelling, but did get the CW wet.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Didn't do any snorkelling, but did get the CW wet.
> View attachment 16704088


Hahahaha too many Sambuccas.
I take mine off to do the dishes 😎


----------



## hedet

Picked up a new (to me) Bremont. Enjoying it!


----------



## natosteve

Tried the supermarine s501 on for size in the Melbourne boutique. Yep actually digging the matte vintage vibes of this 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Turpinr

natosteve said:


> Tried the supermarine s501 on for size in the Melbourne boutique. Yep actually digging the matte vintage vibes of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I love the black bezels on these.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## bounce

Not had this on for a couple of weeks.


----------



## bounce

Change of strap today for the W/T.


----------



## cdrhoek




----------



## bounce

Sunny Saturday pic.


----------



## Turpinr

The sun's even out in Lancashire 😎


----------



## rguimaraes




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce

Nice walk fro Herne Bay to Whitstable & back today along the front, about 10 miles.


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Nice walk fro Herne Bay to Whitstable & back today along the front, about 10 miles.
> View attachment 16812076


Great pic Steve.


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Great pic Steve.


Thanks Larry, it was a nice walk with friends including food & drinks as well to celebrate my birthday. 🍻


----------



## Turpinr

bounce said:


> Thanks Larry, it was a nice walk with friends including food & drinks as well to celebrate my birthday. 🍻


Happy birthday
How's retirement ?


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> Happy birthday
> How's retirement ?


Thank you Larry, everything I hoped for & more so far.


----------



## Turpinr

Combs reservoir in the Peaks


----------



## bounce

Turpinr said:


> View attachment 16815688
> 
> Combs reservoir in the Peaks


Great view Larry.


----------



## Turpinr




----------



## bounce




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rguimaraes




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Turpinr

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 16846619


It's just my opinion but I think the white one looks better on a bracelet that my blue


----------



## [email protected]

Turpinr said:


> It's just my opinion but I think the white one looks better on a bracelet that my blue
> View attachment 16846933


Ah, the blue looks quite nice! I haven’t seen one in the metal.

In the range of colors the S300 is a pleasing, understated piece 😎


----------



## Dom216

Turpinr said:


> It's just my opinion but I think the white one looks better on a bracelet that my blue
> View attachment 16846933


I have both blue and black and I find the bracelet suits the black much better than the blue.


----------



## Turpinr

Dom216 said:


> I have both blue and black and I find the bracelet suits the black much better than the blue.
> 
> View attachment 16848499
> View attachment 16848500


I didn't get the black because I had a BB58 and they looked pretty similar.
I had a look at a white one and wasn't that keen but it was on a rubber strap as was the blue one when I got it.
All 3 colours look better on the bracelet imo.


----------



## Dom216

Turpinr said:


> I didn't get the black because I had a BB58 and they looked pretty similar.
> I had a look at a white one and wasn't that keen but it was on a rubber strap as was the blue one when I got it.
> All 3 colours look better on the bracelet imo.


I wear the blue one mostly on the rubber strap, great for the day time when on holiday. Not much beats the blue in the sun, it really does pop.


----------



## Turpinr

Dom216 said:


> I wear the blue one mostly on the rubber strap, great for the day time when on holiday. Not much beats the blue in the sun, it really does pop.


I'll swear if I wear the blue Supermarine the sun comes out.😎
But i've just been out for a walk on the moors with my dog wearing my Alt1-p2 Lancaster.
The sky looked ominous when we set off but after a mile and half the sky was a lovely azure colour and the sun was out


----------



## Howard78




----------



## Turpinr

Lancaster waiting for the sun.....


----------



## bounce

Not worn this for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Turpinr

Supermarine and chilling out Staffie


----------



## Delirious

This week there really is only one choice for the wrist


























Cheers,
Delirious.


----------



## bounce




----------



## Delirious

Recently put the ALT-P2-Jet on the Bremont sand velcro NATO with black accents and I‘m really liking it as a casual weekend watch. 









Cheers,
Delirious.


----------



## hpichris

Turpinr said:


> View attachment 16878104
> Supermarine and chilling out Staffie


Can't get over how gorgeous it is.


----------



## Turpinr

hpichris said:


> Can't get over how gorgeous it is.


Watch or mutt ?


----------



## watchimus

My dependable adventure & travel companion since 2015. water/sea, air/flights, earth/trail, city/explore, when deciding which watch to wear this one frequently comes first choice.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rguimaraes




----------



## Turpinr

Bremont Supermarine, Spitfire and Mini


----------



## Turpinr

My Alt1-p2 Lancaster's lume was pretty bright this morning


----------



## bounce




----------



## antitesis

Not on my wrist today, but....


----------



## c3p0

Got this today. First thing I did was to give it a good bath.


















Tried it on a couple different shoes and off we went.




























Have a good one.


----------



## rguimaraes




----------



## toade




----------



## antitesis




----------



## c3p0




----------



## bounce




----------



## lonegunman

The pic is from a few month ago, but the watch is still as awesome as ever. MBIII 10th Anniversary. Keeps great time, -1 sec in the last 24 hours. Looks good doing it.


----------



## rguimaraes

Things are so quiet here…Happy Holidays and enjoy your watches.


----------



## Haqq777

Really love how my Supermarine wears


----------



## Jpfahrstar

rguimaraes said:


> Things are so quiet here…Happy Holidays and enjoy your watches.
> View attachment 17121458
> 
> View attachment 17121457


Pretty good match on the shoes!


----------

